# Insurrection hearings



## espola (Jul 27, 2021)

In case you are thinking that most soccer people are naturally fascist insurrectionists, there is a parallel discussion at BigSoccer --



			https://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/january-6-2021-the-insurrection.2113286/page-343


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2021)

"_Will we adhere to the rule of law? Will we respect the rulings of our courts? Will we preserve the peaceful transition of power? Or will we be so blinded by partisanship that we throw away the miracle of America? Do we hate our political adversaries more than we love our country and revere our Constitution?"_ 

-- Liz Cheney opening statement at the hearings.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

espola said:


> *"*_*Will we adhere to the rule of law?* Will we respect the rulings of our courts? Will we preserve the peaceful transition of power? Or will we be so blinded by partisanship that we throw away the miracle of America? Do we hate our political adversaries more than we love our country and revere our Constitution?"_
> 
> -- Liz Cheney opening statement at the hearings.


Only after we cheat, Cheater!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Espola taking side with Liz and her dad?  My gosh bro, you have stooped so low.  Both of the Dicks were war hawks and used our boys and girls to fight stupid wars.  Man, you suck!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2021)

espola said:


> "_Will we adhere to the rule of law? Will we respect the rulings of our courts? Will we preserve the peaceful transition of power? Or will we be so blinded by partisanship that we throw away the miracle of America? Do we hate our political adversaries more than we love our country and revere our Constitution?"_
> 
> -- Liz Cheney opening statement at the hearings.


I hope she runs for president.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope she runs for president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> Espola taking side with Liz and her dad?  My gosh bro, you have stooped so low.  Both of the Dicks were war hawks and used our boys and girls to fight stupid wars.  Man, you suck!!!


She is not her father or do you see women as subservient and possibly lesser? Oh wait, of course you do, you being supposedly ultra religious.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is not her father or do you see women as subservient and possibly lesser? Oh wait, of course you do, you being supposedly ultra religious.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Espola taking side with Liz and her dad?  My gosh bro, you have stooped so low.  Both of the Dicks (Rumsfield)) were war hawks and used our boys and girls to fight stupid wars.  Man, you suck!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Yikes!!!  Watch the PMs dude.  Let's not threaten me now.  I must be over the target again.  Rats are running around with their heads cut off!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 11156


Yep, he is a trump guy like you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, he is a trump guy like you.


Cheater Cheater pumpkin eater.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope she runs for president.


Honest politicians are hard to come by these days.  She might make me vote Republican for President for the first time.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

espola said:


> Honest politicians are hard to come by these days.  She might make me vote Republican for President for the first time.


Cheater!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2021)

espola said:


> Honest politicians are hard to come by these days.  She might make me vote Republican for President for the first time.


Yawn.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2021)

"Despite all the outrage and the threats of charging “insurrectionists” with sedition—the act of attempting to overthrow the government—proving them based upon actual facts and evidence seems to be increasingly unlikely. For example, Michael Cantrell reported on America’s Sheriff that:

“Many of the trials for individuals involved in the Capitol riot of January 6th have started and much to the chagrin of liberals everywhere, the charges these folks are facing aren’t quite as serious as we were all led to believe they would be. In fact, the Justice Department has now said that the body of evidence in these cases is not as damaging as it was previously thought to be.”

Further, developing reports indicate that *none* of the 400 people who have been arrested for their involvement in the riot have been charged with sedition, according to the Post Millennial. The *most serious charge that has been brought against a defendant in this incident has been assault.* To be clear, *there is quite a leap between the charges of assault—and the charges of conspiring to overthrow the government*."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> "Despite all the outrage and the threats of charging “insurrectionists” with sedition—the act of attempting to overthrow the government—proving them based upon actual facts and evidence seems to be increasingly unlikely. For example, Michael Cantrell reported on America’s Sheriff that:
> 
> “Many of the trials for individuals involved in the Capitol riot of January 6th have started and much to the chagrin of liberals everywhere, the charges these folks are facing aren’t quite as serious as we were all led to believe they would be. In fact, the Justice Department has now said that the body of evidence in these cases is not as damaging as it was previously thought to be.”
> 
> Further, developing reports indicate that *none* of the 400 people who have been arrested for their involvement in the riot have been charged with sedition, according to the Post Millennial. The *most serious charge that has been brought against a defendant in this incident has been assault.* To be clear, *there is quite a leap between the charges of assault—and the charges of conspiring to overthrow the government*."


Same play book as vaccines and AGW.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 11179


I can't believe I have to ask this.  What was the reason for their trespass?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I can't believe I have to ask this.  What was the reason for their trespass?


First off those who peddle this as insurrection don't know what they are talking about. Zero understanding of what insurrection is. 

Further if there was evidence of these people trying to overthrow the government the gov would be charging them for that. Since the gov is not, it tells you all you need to know..ie they have no actual evidence of these people trying to overthrow the gov. It is a far cry to call trespassing, insurrection.

The press and the Dems (same thing) use the word insurrection, and sheeple like you nod your head and believe that is what happened. 

Watch the convictions and or what they attempt to charge the people for. It isn't insurrection. It isn't even close. Trespassing and obstruction are exceedingly MINOR offenses.

Much like the Russian Hoax, the dems and the media hyped up a narrative that was false.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I can't believe I have to ask this.  What was the reason for their trespass?


I can't believe I have to help you clarify what you're asking.  Establish who was actually there to find out who "their" is and you should be able to come up with a reason.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> First off those who peddle this as insurrection don't know what they are talking about. Zero understanding of what insurrection is.
> 
> Further if there was evidence of these people trying to overthrow the government the gov would be charging them for that. Since the gov is not, it tells you all you need to know..ie they have no actual evidence of these people trying to overthrow the gov. It is a far cry to call trespassing, insurrection.
> 
> ...


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Actually I did. 

You have to tell me why the gov isn't charging them for insurrection and instead are charging trespassing. If as you "think" trespassing" is the pre cursor for the insurrection charge, then why isn't the government charging insurrection? 

The fact that they are doing minor offenses such as trespassing and obstruction means they have no evidence of insurrection. Otherwise they would make that charge. 

You can pretend the trespassing means insurrection, but the fact is the charges are far from insurrection. 

Sorry your fantasy was burst again. By again I am sure you were a fervent believer of the Russian Hoax and still believe there is something there. 

Take off your tin foil hat.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually I did.
> 
> You have to tell me why the gov isn't charging them for insurrection and instead are charging trespassing. If as you "think" trespassing" is the pre cursor for the insurrection charge, then why isn't the government charging insurrection?
> 
> ...


Show me the video of all those rioters chanting "Trespass!  Trespass!  Trespass!".

They are being charged with things like trespass (which I guess in your mind includes things like criminal assault) because those are the easy to prove crimes -- they are on video and in many cases, the insurrectionists themselves have bragged about their behavior.  Charges for the more treasonous crimes will come after investigations into the conspiracies that led them there by competent agencies like federal grand juries and Congressional committees.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Show me the video of all those rioters chanting "Trespass!  Trespass!  Trespass!".
> 
> They are being charged with things like trespass (which I guess in your mind includes things like criminal assault) because those are the easy to prove crimes -- they are on video and in many cases, the insurrectionists themselves have bragged about their behavior.  Charges for the more treasonous crimes will come after investigations into the conspiracies that led them there by competent agencies like federal grand juries and Congressional committees.


Fantasy land. 

If they could charge them with insurrection they would. They are not because the facts don't support their case. 

You have been led to believe it is cut and dry. And yet when the gov is going to court they are not even bothering to try. 

That tells you all you need to know. 

Keep the tin foil hat on and pretend trespassing is the same thing as insurrection.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Fantasy land.
> 
> If they could charge them with insurrection they would. They are not because the facts don't support their case.
> 
> ...


Please continue.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Show me the video of all those rioters chanting "Trespass!  Trespass!  Trespass!".
> 
> They are being charged with things like trespass (which I guess in your mind includes things like criminal assault) because those are the easy to prove crimes -- they are on video and in many cases, the insurrectionists themselves have bragged about their behavior.  Charges for the more treasonous crimes will come after investigations into the conspiracies that led them there by competent agencies like federal grand juries and Congressional committees.


Political theater, must see TV, big crocodile tears- a waste of your tax dollars.  We will get nothing positive out of this.  What will happen is more division.

Plenty of questions need to be answered but none will be. What did the FBI do? Who made decisions to not properly establish security.  Why were requests denied.  It's appropriate to apply politics to some of this but to not get to the bottom of bad decisions and hold those people accountable is absurd.  It's not surprising though.  Political junkies eat this crap up and media dinosaurs will amplify this waste of time to try and boost their dreadful ratings.  Suckers will watch this drama unfold and feel so proud that our government is wasting resources to patriotically get to the bottom of something.  

It's a good thing that we can chew gum and walk at the same time.  The rest of the country will continue to march on.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Political theater, must see TV, big crocodile tears- a waste of your tax dollars.  We will get nothing positive out of this.  What will happen is more division.
> 
> Plenty of questions need to be answered but none will be. What did the FBI do? Who made decisions to not properly establish security.  Why were requests denied.  It's appropriate to apply politics to some of this but to not get to the bottom of bad decisions and hold those people accountable is absurd.  It's not surprising though.  Political junkies eat this crap up and media dinosaurs will amplify this waste of time to try and boost their dreadful ratings.  Suckers will watch this drama unfold and feel so proud that our government is wasting resources to patriotically get to the bottom of something.
> 
> It's a good thing that we can chew gum and walk at the same time.  The rest of the country will continue to march on.


It's pretty plain why some people don't want to have the truth disclosed.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Fantasy land.
> 
> If they could charge them with insurrection they would. They are not because the facts don't support their case.
> 
> ...


According to news reports, here are the pending charges against one of your new friends -- "civil disorder, obstruction of an official proceeding, theft of government property, entering and remaining in a restricted building or grounds with a deadly or dangerous weapon, disorderly and disruptive conduct in a restricted building with a deadly or dangerous weapon, unlawful possession of a dangerous weapon on capitol grounds or buildings, disorderly conduct in a capitol building, and parading, demonstrating or picketing in a Capitol building".


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> It's pretty plain why some people don't want to have the truth disclosed.


You are right, it would be an unprecedented indictment on Congress and the DOJ.

Imagine knowing this day was possible/probable  and intentionally not doing anything about it.  Truth will not be discovered during these hearings - politics will prevail.  What we will see is academy award wining crying from cherry picked and exploited common folks encouraged by shameless politicians.  This won't impact anyone or anything.  It may even backfire for some.  

Who I feel sorry for are Americans who believe this is the way it should work and buy into the hype of both sides.  They are being played.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> According to news reports, here are the pending charges against one of your new friends -- "civil disorder, obstruction of an official proceeding, theft of government property, entering and remaining in a restricted building or grounds with a deadly or dangerous weapon, disorderly and disruptive conduct in a restricted building with a deadly or dangerous weapon, unlawful possession of a dangerous weapon on capitol grounds or buildings, disorderly conduct in a capitol building, and parading, demonstrating or picketing in a Capitol building".


Just silly.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Just silly.


Silliness is not one of the charges.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> You are right, it would be an unprecedented indictment on Congress and the DOJ.
> 
> Imagine knowing this day was possible/probable  and intentionally not doing anything about it.  Truth will not be discovered during these hearings - politics will prevail.  What we will see is academy award wining crying from cherry picked and exploited common folks encouraged by shameless politicians.  This won't impact anyone or anything.  It may even backfire for some.
> 
> Who I feel sorry for are Americans who believe this is the way it should work and buy into the hype of both sides.  They are being played.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> According to news reports, here are the pending charges against one of your new friends -- "civil disorder, obstruction of an official proceeding, theft of government property, entering and remaining in a restricted building or grounds with a deadly or dangerous weapon, disorderly and disruptive conduct in a restricted building with a deadly or dangerous weapon, unlawful possession of a dangerous weapon on capitol grounds or buildings, disorderly conduct in a capitol building, and parading, demonstrating or picketing in a Capitol building".


Most of those charges will not be brought. But lets assume those are the actual ones. 

Not one has anything to do with treason, insurrection, etc. And that is very telling. That is completely contrary to what the media and the dems have been peddling. 

Sorry to burst your bubble. 

Disorderly conduct? 
Civil disorder? 
Obstruction? 
Theft?
Parading? 
Demonstrating IN a Capital Building?

The above charges have nothing to do with insurrection amigo. 

And the idiots think this was one of the most dangerous moments in US history? 

Only the sheeple buy into this idea that it was an insurrection. 

Where are the treason, insurrection, trying to overthrow a gov charges? 

Nothing you list above is even close. Those are all relatively minor offenses.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Show me the video of all those rioters chanting "Trespass!  Trespass!  Trespass!".
> 
> They are being charged with things like trespass (which I guess in your mind includes things like criminal assault) because those are the easy to prove crimes -- they are on video and in many cases, the insurrectionists themselves have bragged about their behavior.  Charges for the more treasonous crimes will come after investigations into the conspiracies that led them there by competent agencies like federal grand juries and Congressional committees.


Trespass of a foreign entity?  Yes!  DC is just like the Vatican.  It's own by?  Take a wild guess Espola who owns you?


espola said:


> Why do you say that?


The younger Biden appeared Thursday on art podcast Nota Bene, where he responded to critics of his art dealings by saying* "f--- 'em." 

Hunter's paintings are priced between $75,000 and $500,000*

Biden also said in the interview that the *"value of an artist’s work is not necessarily determined by the price" *and that said price is *"completely subjective and has nothing to do with anything other than the moment."*


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Silliness is not one of the charges.


should be..


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Why do you say that?


Articulate a response..works out much better when having a discussion.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Most of those charges will not be brought. But lets assume those are the actual ones.
> 
> Not one has anything to do with treason, insurrection, etc. And that is very telling. That is completely contrary to what the media and the dems have been peddling.
> 
> ...


You're doing great.  None of those people are laughing at you.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Articulate a response..works out much better when having a discussion.


Your statement does not make any sense.  A proper response is to ask why you made it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Your statement does not make any sense.  A proper response is to ask why you made it.




*Biden, At Mack Truck Facility, Brags He Drove 18-Wheeler*


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Your statement does not make any sense.  A proper response is to ask why you made it.


I get it, you have no worthwhile response.  Enjoy the day.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Opinion: Tucker Carlson's Bizarre Defense of Capitol Rioters
					

Tucker Carlson defended the Capitol rioters in a lengthy monologue on Tuesday night, presenting a bizarre, revisionist account of the Jan. 6 attack, one that will sound odd to anyone who was awake and mildly aware of what happened on that day. "A mob of older people from unfashionable zip codes...




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I get it, you have no worthwhile response.  Enjoy the day.


I get it.  You have no foundation for your statements.  Please continue.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I get it.  You have no foundation for your statements.  Please continue.


and around you go..that dog just doesn't hunt..


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Your statement does not make any sense.  A proper response is to ask why you made it.


Cheater


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

If only Husker, Espola and his evil twin EOTL had a heart.  After trying for so long to help these heartless humans, I hand them over to Lucifer.  I tried you guys.  These guys laugh at babies that are killed so they can stay alive longer.  BTW, I super appreciate all the lovely PMs and text message from those here with with good hearts.  God knows, trust me   These weeds will be dealt with by the Master Farmer.  Only the Famer will separate the wheat from the weeds.  Those with good hearts stay and those with bad hearts leave.  Prepare for thee harvest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Political theater, must see TV, big crocodile tears- a waste of your tax dollars.  We will get nothing positive out of this.  What will happen is more division.
> 
> Plenty of questions need to be answered but none will be. What did the FBI do? Who made decisions to not properly establish security.  Why were requests denied.  It's appropriate to apply politics to some of this but to not get to the bottom of bad decisions and hold those people accountable is absurd.  It's not surprising though.  Political junkies eat this crap up and media dinosaurs will amplify this waste of time to try and boost their dreadful ratings.  Suckers will watch this drama unfold and feel so proud that our government is wasting resources to patriotically get to the bottom of something.
> 
> It's a good thing that we can chew gum and walk at the same time.  The rest of the country will continue to march on.


Why is it you see investigating an attempt to divide this nation by lies, conspiracy theories and paranoia as something that will further divide this nation? Maybe you are afraid of what they will find and that might divide some actual people of good conscience from the t-cult?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it you see investigating an attempt to divide this nation by lies, conspiracy theories and paranoia as something that will further divide this nation? Maybe you are afraid of what they will find and that might divide some actual people of good conscience from the t-cult?


Why is it Pelosi didn't allow certain repubs to participate. 

It is a show trial. Much like their little impeachment efforts. All show for the sheeple but no substance.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it you see investigating an attempt to divide this nation by lies, conspiracy theories and paranoia as something that will further divide this nation? Maybe you are afraid of what they will find and that might divide some actual people of good conscience from the t-cult?


Who ever said I was against an investigation.  My point is that it's going to be political theater.  There are plenty of questions that need to be answered.

Your partisan blinders are firmly in place and you are blind to other concerning details that should come out.  Let the chips fall where they may.  If there is a smoking gun that connects your orange boogey man, then so be it - Justice should be served.

What we should also find out is what the DOJ new in advance (all signs indicate they were very aware).  The FBI has a rather easy time infiltrating the groups that were involved.  They didn't just miss it.  If they knew, why didn't they do anything about it?  Who directed them to not do anything.  Why didn't the capitol police plan appropriately? Who controls them? They had the info.  It goes on and on. Those that watch the circus will  focus on the dramatic storytelling of teary eyed law enforcement officers that are being exploited by the political caste.  And you will be fixated and satiated, just as the politicians want.  You may even shed a tear and claim to be a patriot.

I know you are not naïve but you are a political creature consumed and offended by trump.  Political behavior usually doesn't address or solve problems.  This will eventually come to nothing, no problems will be solved, people will be exploited for political gain then thrown the curb.  Politicians are so good at enduring.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Why is it Pelosi didn't allow certain repubs to participate.
> 
> It is a show trial. Much like their little impeachment efforts. All show for the sheeple but no substance.


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Who ever said I was against an investigation.  My point is that it's going to be political theater.  There are plenty of questions that need to be answered.
> 
> Your partisan blinders are firmly in place and you are blind to other concerning details that should come out.  Let the chips fall where they may.  If there is a smoking gun that connects your orange boogey man, then so be it - Justice should be served.
> 
> ...


I wish I had your assurance about the future.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> and around you go..that dog just doesn't hunt..


I always find it humorous when someone, like you, who can’t, won’t, explain their statement desperately attempts to put the onus of a stalled conversation on the other party. Yes it’s obvious, been seeing that same tactic in here for almost a decade . . . always a righty who most likely was only parroting one of their favorite media outlets that gave sketchy reasoning in the first place, but that reasoning was simply accepted. Hard to say it out loud to nonbelievers eh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2021)

*Meanwhile, the lunatics are panicked because of this chart -- yes, this chart:*


D*id you realize that was the extent of what we're facing? That little bit of nothingness at the end of the chart there?*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Who ever said I was against an investigation.  My point is that it's going to be political theater.  There are plenty of questions that need to be answered.
> 
> Your partisan blinders are firmly in place and you are blind to other concerning details that should come out.  Let the chips fall where they may.  If there is a smoking gun that connects your orange boogey man, then so be it - Justice should be served.
> 
> ...


The insurrectionist party was given a chance to join the investigation, but they only wanted to burn it down, just like you. Where was trump, what did he know, when did he know it and what did he do. Who else wore riot gear under their clothing and why? Lots of good questions to be asked. Or maybe they should just question Hillary for 11 hours again?


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always find it humorous when someone, like you, who can’t, won’t, explain their statement desperately attempts to put the onus of a stalled conversation on the other party. Yes it’s obvious, been seeing that same tactic in here for almost a decade . . . always a righty who most likely was only parroting one of their favorite media outlets that gave sketchy reasoning in the first place, but that reasoning was simply accepted. Hard to say it out loud to nonbelievers eh?


you can keep your politics, hide behind them, whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The insurrectionist party was given a chance to join the investigation, but they only wanted to burn it down, just like you. Where was trump, what did he know, when did he know it and what did he do. Who else wore riot gear under their clothing and why? Lots of good questions to be asked. Or maybe they should just question Hillary for 11 hours again?


hillary, trump, all the same to me.

Reading comprehension is easier when the blinders come off.  I've already stated everything should be on the table.  What did trump know, what did pelosi, what did the other schmucks know.  Please educate me on the riot gear wear.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always find it humorous when someone, like you, who can’t, won’t, explain their statement desperately attempts to put the onus of a stalled conversation on the other party. Yes it’s obvious, been seeing that same tactic in here for almost a decade . . . always a righty who most likely was only parroting one of their favorite media outlets that gave sketchy reasoning in the first place, but that reasoning was simply accepted. Hard to say it out loud to nonbelievers eh?


you are babbling


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> hillary, trump, all the same to me.
> 
> Reading comprehension is easier when the blinders come off.  I've already stated everything should be on the table.  What did trump know, what did pelosi, what did the other schmucks know.  Please educate me on the riot gear wear.


Mo Brooks said (perhaps in a moment of weakness) that he wore body armor under his clothing when speaking at t's Jan. 6 rally on the Ellipse and later that day because he had been warned there might be trouble.  Who warned him?  And why?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you are babbling


No, he's not.  He is speaking very clearly about the style of debate practiced by many participants here.  Perhaps you didn't realize what you were doing, but I suspect you are just wanted to play in the game but you have realized that you don't have the right equipment.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Mo Brooks said (perhaps in a moment of weakness) that he wore body armor under his clothing when speaking at t's Jan. 6 rally on the Ellipse and later that day because he had been warned there might be trouble.  Who warned him?  And why?


Fair question and should be asked, along with many others.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> No, he's not.  He is speaking very clearly about the style of debate practiced by many participants here.  Perhaps you didn't realize what you were doing, but I suspect you are just wanted to play in the game but you have realized that you don't have the right equipment.


you are also babbling, but nice try...  His usual tactic of painting someone in a political lens is weak.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you are babbling


That's what cheaters do when they get caught red handed.  Most cheaters when they get caught just give up and admit the cheating.  Not this group. Add the shit they do to kids before and after their born, you got me all in until I die or this gets fixed.  I was born for this.  Lastly, I will say very, very soon the military will take over.  Large ass Cruise ships can be seen out in Long Beach.  Helicopters rounding up evil as I speak.  Let's let them sort stuff out.  Cheating to win election and lying about this and that is serious.  Look at how EOTL is rearing his ugly head today.  Three headed monster.  These people are evil.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you are also babbling, but nice try...  His usual tactic of painting someone in a political lens is weak.


I'm willing to give you another chance -- why did you post "it would be an unprecedented indictment on Congress and the DOJ"?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm willing to give you another chance -- why did you post "it would be an unprecedented indictment on Congress and the DOJ"?


God is willing to give you another chance and some am I.  We need you to agree to no more cheating or lying.  Deal or no deal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> No, he's not.  He is speaking very clearly about the style of debate practiced by many participants here.  Perhaps you didn't realize what you were doing, but I suspect you are just wanted to play in the game but you have realized that you don't have the right equipment.


You're babbling


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 30, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're babbling


Ever notice he never makes a defense of his positions? I am guessing incapable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you can keep your politics, hide behind them, whatever makes you feel better.


More projection? Do you know you are doing it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> hillary, trump, all the same to me.
> 
> Reading comprehension is easier when the blinders come off.  I've already stated everything should be on the table.  What did trump know, what did pelosi, what did the other schmucks know.  Please educate me on the riot gear wear.











						Turns Out Mo Brooks Was Wearing Body Armor to Trump’s Very Peaceful Jan. 6 Rally
					

What was he afraid of?




					slate.com


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns Out Mo Brooks Was Wearing Body Armor to Trump’s Very Peaceful Jan. 6 Rally
> 
> 
> What was he afraid of?
> ...


You are late to the game.  What makes you think I would defend this?  Are you incapable of detecting my disdain for politicians?


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More projection? Do you know you are doing it?


again babbling..What exactly is being projected?


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm willing to give you another chance -- why did you post "it would be an unprecedented indictment on Congress and the DOJ"?


 - I should feel so honored.

Who provides oversight for the the capitol police? The FBI?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> You are late to the game.  What makes you think I would defend this?  Are you incapable of detecting my disdain for politicians?


I too am not fond of politicians. I am far more disdainful of liars and con men. And, sorry if I didn’t read the entire days responses before I provided the enlightenment you requested.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> again babbling..What exactly is being projected?


You seemed to be doing exactly what you were attempting to pin on me, hiding in politics. If not for the politics of the matter you may have been able to explain the comment E asked you to.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Ever notice he never makes a defense of his positions? I am guessing incapable.


11 years and counting.  He said change could never happen and I said change is coming three years ago.  Now that it is, he's on the wrong side of history.  Today is going to be EJ's last day Hound. In Fact, I will NEVER come back.  If you got my cell# and want to grab a cold one when any of you are in OC, hit me up.  I had to come here to finish what I started.  These people are liars and they lie all the time.  Cheaters in soccer too.  Just wait until ALL the shit hits the fan.  Swamp creatures who kill Kids Kuz.  I will post two more songs to end EJ's time.  Dom, it's all yours.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seemed to be doing exactly what you were attempting to pin on me, hiding in politics. If not for the politics of the matter you may have been able to explain the comment E asked you to.


I've made it clear that political leanings  do not steer my thinking. You choose to not recognize it.

JAN 6 and it's aftermath is a great example of divisive politics and opportunistic politicians.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> - I should feel so honored.
> 
> Who provides oversight for the the capitol police? The FBI?


Out of curiosity, I looked this up the other day.  It is overseen by a 4-member committee composed of The Architect of the Capitol, the Sergeants at Arms of the House and Senate, and the Chief of the Capitol police.  The FBI has nothing to do with oversight.

Who provides oversight for the DOJ?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I've made it clear that political leanings  do not steer my thinking. You choose to not recognize it.
> 
> JAN 6 and it's aftermath is a great example of divisive politics and opportunistic politicians.


It seems there is an effort underway to nail down those opportunists.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked this up the other day.  It is overseen by a 4-member committee composed of The Architect of the Capitol, the Sergeants at Arms of the House and Senate, and the Chief of the Capitol police.  The FBI has nothing to do with oversight.
> 
> Who provides oversight for the DOJ?


The additional question was who provides oversight for the FBI.  not that the FBI provided oversight for the capitol police.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> It seems there is an effort underway to nail down those opportunists.


you are indeed naive if you think these proceedings are going to result in "nailing" a politician.  Enjoy your weekend as you ponder these thoughts..


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> The additional question was who provides oversight for the FBI.  not that the FBI provided oversight for the capitol police.


The germane question, then, is who provided oversight for the FBI on Jan 6?

Are you going to run away from that one too as you did for your comment on the DOJ?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> you are indeed naive if you think these proceedings are going to result in "nailing" a politician.  Enjoy your weekend as you ponder these thoughts..


You must really be young.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> You must really be young.


*July 30*

The World Day Against Trafficking in Persons is observed annually on *July 30* to raise awareness about human trafficking and to promote and protect the rights of trafficking victims.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I've made it clear that political leanings  do not steer my thinking. You choose to not recognize it.
> 
> JAN 6 and it's aftermath is a great example of divisive politics and opportunistic politicians.


Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Ever notice he never makes a defense of his positions? I am guessing incapable.


Guess?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2021)

espola said:


> The germane question, then, is who provided oversight for the FBI on Jan 6?
> 
> Are you going to run away from that one too as you did for your comment on the DOJ?


You tellʻum assholes and elbows!!


----------



## what-happened (Jul 31, 2021)

espola said:


> The germane question, then, is who provided oversight for the FBI on Jan 6?
> 
> Are you going to run away from that one too as you did for your comment on the DOJ?


Of course, deflect.  FBI oversight is complex and layered, but you already know that.  Wallow in your politics, it's more comfortable for you.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 31, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coulda fooled me.


Link?


----------



## what-happened (Jul 31, 2021)

espola said:


> You must really be young.


Very


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Of course, deflect.  FBI oversight is complex and layered, but you already know that.  Wallow in your politics, it's more comfortable for you.


What politics am I wallowing in?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 23, 2021)

And slowly but surely the lie is being put to bed. 

Some in the tin foil hat brigade still call it an insurrection because that is what they were spoon fed for so long.


Reuters reported Friday morning:

The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.

Though federal officials have arrested more than 570 alleged participants, the FBI at this point believes the violence was not centrally coordinated by far-right groups or prominent supporters of then-President Donald Trump, according to the sources, who have been either directly involved in or briefed regularly on the wide-ranging investigations.









						FBI "Finds Scant Evidence" of Jan 6 Insurrection Plot, Killing Off Another Anti-Trump Media Hoax.
					

Another widely peddled media hoax has been shot to pieces as Reuters reveals that the FBI has “scant evidence” of any plot or forward planning to overthrow the U.S. government on January 6th. The news confirms The National Pulse’s reporting from January 11th, and raises questions about the...




					thenationalpulse.com


----------



## what-happened (Aug 23, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> And slowly but surely the lie is being put to bed.
> 
> Some in the tin foil hat brigade still call it an insurrection because that is what they were spoon fed for so long.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, the business of conducting adult analysis, listening to your subordinates, and making adult decisions slipped by the wayside.  We wake up one morning to a full email inbox and the Taliban in Kabul...oops, forgot to to read that email, cable, smoke signal, love letter.  

What we've seen is a series of Baghdad Bob type press conferences.  I'm  glad that we have vandals and trespassers in jail after JAN 6.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2021)

The Jan 6 shooter speaks --









						Officer who shot Ashli Babbitt speaks after months in hiding: ‘I saved countless lives’
					

In an exclusive interview with NBC News, Lt. Michael Byrd said he opened fire only as a “last resort” after the rioters failed to comply with his commands.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> The Jan 6 shooter speaks --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite telling how t lured them in with talk of law and order then lead them to back insurrectionist and hate any police that did their job to stop the insurrection. That alone illustrates the naivete’ of the trump lover.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> The Jan 6 shooter speaks --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm going to indulge my inner tough guy here, but personally watching those images I thought they possibly should have shot a few more. Like the guys using flag poles to beat an officer...


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

tenacious said:


> Well I'm going to indulge my inner tough guy here, but personally watching those images I thought they possibly should have shot a few more. Like the guys using flag poles to beat an officer...


Interesting take.  Should federal law enforcement officers have done the same thing in Portland while trying to protect a Federal building?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Interesting take.  Should federal law enforcement officers have done the same thing in Portland while trying to protect a Federal building?


I certainly called for a more vigorous law enforcement response to the destruction of property was needed to combat the rioting. That local leaders who refused to confront the people destroying their cities and federal buildings were only going to encourage more such behavior.

And seeing how the summer of riots was capped off by the attack on the Capital in January... it looks like I turned out to be right.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

tenacious said:


> I certainly called for a more vigorous law enforcement response to the destruction of property was needed to combat the rioting. That local leaders who refused to confront the people destroying their cities and federal buildings were only going to encourage more such behavior.
> 
> And seeing how the summer of riots was capped off by the attack on the Capital in January... it looks like I turned out to be right.


So shooting and killing Antifa protestors who were trying to burn alive federal law enforcement officers would have been justified in your eyes?  And that would have rightfully justified Capitol Police shooting and killing people who were hitting police with flag poles?

It's an interesting take since on both occasions, leaders didn't take the necessary steps to try and prevent the situations.  In both cases, it  appears as if leadership purposely sucked at planning and allowed events to occur, for political gain.  Or was it incompetence?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> So shooting and killing Antifa protestors who were trying to burn alive federal law enforcement officers would have been justified in your eyes?  And that would have rightfully justified Capitol Police shooting and killing people who were hitting police with flag poles?
> 
> It's an interesting take since on both occasions, leaders didn't take the necessary steps to try and prevent the situations.  In both cases, it  appears as if leadership purposely sucked at planning and allowed events to occur, for political gain.  Or was it incompetence?


Yes of course I think it would have been justified. I think in the context of protecting lives from imminent threats (of police officer lives or anyone else for that matter) that the use of martial force is warranted. The politics of the situation doesn't change that for me. Sure there needs to be accountability, but at the end of the day our police force needs to have the tools to accomplish the task we give them.

I can empathize with leaders not using force. I can see why they look to defuse and present a non-threatening face. However in a world of Antifa and Proud Boys... common sense I think is all you need to realize the feel good solutions don't always workout the way they should and we need to calibrate our laws/response accordingly.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> So shooting and killing Antifa protestors who were trying to burn alive federal law enforcement officers would have been justified in your eyes?  And that would have rightfully justified Capitol Police shooting and killing people who were hitting police with flag poles?
> 
> It's an interesting take since on both occasions, leaders didn't take the necessary steps to try and prevent the situations.  In both cases, it  appears as if leadership purposely sucked at planning and allowed events to occur, for political gain.  Or was it incompetence?


Strawman.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> Strawman.


splain.  You are hiding behind your partisan pew.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> splain.  You are hiding behind your partisan pew.


From where I sit you are making stuff up.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

tenacious said:


> Yes of course I think it would have been justified. I think in the context of protecting lives from imminent threats (of police officer lives or anyone else for that matter) that the use of martial force is warranted. The politics of the situation doesn't change that for me. Sure there needs to be accountability, but at the end of the day our police force needs to have the tools to accomplish the task we give them.
> 
> I can empathize with leaders not using force. I can see why they look to defuse and present a non-threatening face. However in a world of Antifa and Proud Boys... common sense I think is all you need to realize the feel good solutions don't always workout the way they should and we need to calibrate our laws/response accordingly.


So don't plan, then shoot?  Portland obviously has been a political decision.  Local leaders not raising a finger to police their portion of real estate.  Antifa obviously fully equipped to cause civil disturbance and given latitude to do as they wish. 

JAN 6 should have been a no brainer.  A bunch of dumb, backwards trumpers show up as predicted and planned.  The majority unarmed and ill equipped to assault a building that should have been properly protected/defended.  They had to use flag poles to beat up on police officers.  Bike cops in shorts and a few untethered barriers hardly stopped the riled up crowd of unsophisticated degenerates.  I wonder who decided to not properly position and equip assets to protect a building that was being used to conduct the Nation's most important business.  As Americans we should be completely embarrassed by the way this  turned out.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From where I sit you are making stuff up.


You are standing in the wrong spot and not understanding the information.

What part do you claim as made up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> You are standing in the wrong spot and not understanding the information.
> 
> What part do you claim as made up?


“protestors who were trying to burn alive federal law enforcement officers” where did that come from?


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “protestors who were trying to burn alive federal law enforcement officers” where did that come from?


Peaceful protests somehow always ends up with buildings on fire.  Antifa in Portland repeatedly tried to set fire to the federal courthouse  with officers inside. The same was done to local police precincts,  attempting to barricade officers inside of their station and set fire to it.  Mostly peaceful though.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Peaceful protests somehow always ends up with buildings on fire.  Antifa in Portland repeatedly tried to set fire to the federal courthouse  with officers inside. The same was done to local police precincts,  attempting to barricade officers inside of their station and set fire to it.  Mostly peaceful though.


Attempts at rational discussion on the internet somehow always end up with people pulling facts out of their asses.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> Attempts at rational discussion on the internet somehow always end up with people pulling facts out of their asses.


Just because your preferred news sources didn't report on it doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> Attempts at rational discussion on the internet somehow always end up with people pulling facts out of their asses.


Says the person with no facts to present.  Disprove what I said.  I guess I was asleep at the wheel last summer when certain cities burned every night.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Says the person with no facts to present.  Disprove what I said.  I guess I was asleep at the wheel last summer when certain cities burned every night.


It's hard to disprove a fact-free rant.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> It's hard to disprove a fact-free rant.


I'll check back on sunday night and see if you were able to find something that disputes Antifas efforts to set a Portland police station and a federal courthouse on fire with officers inside. Maybe they had good intentions.  I'm sure there are good people dressed in Black Bloc attire


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 27, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I'll check back on sunday night and see if you were able to find something that disputes Antifas efforts to set a Portland police station and a federal courthouse on fire with officers inside. Maybe they had good intentions.  I'm sure there are good people dressed in Black Bloc attire





espola said:


> It's hard to disprove a fact-free rant.








						Acting Secretary Wolf Condemns The Rampant Long-Lasting Violence In Portland | Homeland Security
					

“The city of Portland has been under siege for 47 straight days by a violent mob while local political leaders refuse to restore order to protect their city. Each night, lawless anarchists destroy and desecrate property, including the federal courthouse, and attack the brave law enforcement...




					www.dhs.gov


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> It's hard to disprove a fact-free rant.











						Portland Protesters Have Caused $2.3 Million in Damage to Federal Buildings
					

Portland saw widespread protests beginning in May following the killing of Black man George Floyd while in police custody.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Magoo strikes again…


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> Attempts at rational discussion on the internet somehow always end up with people pulling facts out of their asses.


Or they just turn a blind eye to what they don’t want to see…









						Seven charged in vandalism of federal buildings - caught wearing Antifa garb, carrying firebombs
					

Seven people are facing felony charges after at least two federal buildings in PA were vandalized on New Year's Eve. Some facing attempted arson charges.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Acting Secretary Wolf Condemns The Rampant Long-Lasting Violence In Portland | Homeland Security
> 
> 
> “The city of Portland has been under siege for 47 straight days by a violent mob while local political leaders refuse to restore order to protect their city. Each night, lawless anarchists destroy and desecrate property, including the federal courthouse, and attack the brave law enforcement...
> ...


That's much better.

What was your point again?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Or they just turn a blind eye to what they don’t want to see…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that you are agreeing that those who seek to damage federal buildings should be punished.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 27, 2021)

espola said:


> It seems that you are agreeing that those who seek to damage federal buildings should be punished.


You said his statement was fact free….you’re wrong.

Yes anyone who actively engages in damaging federal buildings and endangering lives should face punishment.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> You said his statement was fact free….you’re wrong.
> 
> Yes anyone who actively engages in damaging federal buildings and endangering lives should face punishment.


It was a rant.  The discussion has become more reasonable now that we are talking about actual specific events.

I can't find a single source for the total number arrested, but it appears from several news articles that it's over 100 so far, and some protestors were injured by non-lethal projectiles (and no one is not counting the pepper-ball gas injuries).


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

W didn't pull any punches --

"We have seen growing evidence that the dangers to our country can come not only across borders but from violence that gathers within.  There is little cultural overlap between violent extremists abroad and violent extremists at home. But in their disdain for pluralism, in their disregard for human life, in their determination to defile national symbols, they are children of the same foul spirit.  It is our continuing duty to confront them."


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)

espola said:


> W didn't pull any punches --
> 
> "We have seen growing evidence that the dangers to our country can come not only across borders but from violence that gathers within.  There is little cultural overlap between violent extremists abroad and violent extremists at home. But in their disdain for pluralism, in their disregard for human life, in their determination to defile national symbols, they are children of the same foul spirit.  It is our continuing duty to confront them."


You are a trip dude.  What a loser & cheater.  I see how yur little side kick Robin likes everything you post.  Two pees and a POD!!!


----------



## what-happened (Sep 12, 2021)

espola said:


> W didn't pull any punches --
> 
> "We have seen growing evidence that the dangers to our country can come not only across borders but from violence that gathers within.  There is little cultural overlap between violent extremists abroad and violent extremists at home. But in their disdain for pluralism, in their disregard for human life, in their determination to defile national symbols, they are children of the same foul spirit.  It is our continuing duty to confront them."


soup sandwich.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2021)

A smoking ember that popped out of the fireplace after I threw in the recent papers --

It is being said that American Democracy was saved by Mike Pence, after getting advice from Dan Quayle.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

T said he won't go to the 9/18 rally because he thinks it is set up by secret leftists just to make him look bad.

So he did it all by himself -- "Our hearts and minds are with the people being persecuted so unfairly relating to the January 6th protest concerning the Rigged Presidential Election".


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 16, 2021)

espola said:


> T said he won't go to the 9/18 rally because he thinks it is set up by secret leftists just to make him look bad.
> 
> So he did it all by himself -- "Our hearts and minds are with the people being persecuted so unfairly relating to the January 6th protest concerning the Rigged Presidential Election".



You should go have that rash on your buttocks looked at.
Donald Trump isn't President.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> You should go have that rash on your buttocks looked at.
> Donald Trump isn't President.


Maybe someone should tell him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2021)

espola said:


> Maybe someone should tell him.


Him and the trump 2024 people. So yeah most of the current Republican party, err, I mean t-party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> You should go have that rash on your buttocks looked at.
> Donald Trump isn't President.


Don’t be sore, the majority doesn’t like trump style conservatives. That’s how democracy and America works. You new to this country?


----------



## what-happened (Sep 16, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don’t be sore, the majority doesn’t like trump style conservatives. That’s how democracy and America works. You new to this country?


so you voted for the slower of the two evils?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don’t be sore, the majority doesn’t like trump style conservatives. That’s how democracy and America works. You new to this country?


It's well beyond time for us old-timey conservatives to start demanding that the t-party stop using that word.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2021)

what-happened said:


> so you voted for the slower of the two evils?


“ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?!?!” Lol!


----------



## what-happened (Sep 17, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?!?!” Lol!


Not entertained, embarrassed.  Embarrassed that we allowed the system to play us.  This is the best we can do?  We've scraped the bottom of the barrel two elections in a row.  first we elect a con man, then we elect a geriatric who is literally disintegrating in front of our eyes.  We are no better off today than we were 1 year ago.  Weren't we promised experienced adults to run things?  What we got is incompetence and binkies.


----------



## crush (Sep 17, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Not entertained, embarrassed.  Embarrassed that we allowed the system to play us.  This is the best we can do?  We've scraped the bottom of the barrel two elections in a row.  first we elect a con man, then we elect a geriatric who is literally disintegrating in front of our eyes.  We are no better off today than we were 1 year ago.  Weren't we promised experienced adults to run things?  What we got is incompetence and binkies.


Someone like a Trump needed to sound the 7 Trumpets bro.  This guy was the only guy WHO could do it.  I said two years ago that I had a dream that the world was crying in joy and thanking Mr. t & Mr. Flynn and all the others who saved the planet.  Look at Wendy going coast to coast.  Big audit coming live next Friday out of AZ, right after the Devil's three days of worship is over.  He's not a con man btw.  He's not Orangeman.  He is not me, that's for sure.  He took on DC and the swamp.  He also said he would end human trafficking.  This guy has balls of steal and many of you will need to say sorry that you were wrong about him.  Watch video below bro.  This was back before she lost.  Remember people like Espola and EOTL went cray cray.  5 years later and look WTF is going on.  t is the shadow Prez bro.  Sometimes you have to "show" the people the truth because if you tell them the truth they won;t believe.  Doubting Thomas ring a bell?









						BOOOM!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Sep 18, 2021)

At least we are requiring all those people crossing illegally to be vaccinated


----------



## crush (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Brav520 (Sep 18, 2021)

More media at the J6 rally than actual FBI errrr I mean MAGA people


----------



## crush (Sep 18, 2021)

I KNOW MI NICKI LOVES IL PRESIDENTO!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2022)

Capitol rioters called Nancy Pelosi's office looking for a 'lost and found' for items they left behind on January 6, according to Rep. Jamie Raskin
					

Raskin told Insider about the calls to Pelosi's office from rioters who left phones and purses there. Capitol police took down their information.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Capitol rioters called Nancy Pelosi's office looking for a 'lost and found' for items they left behind on January 6, according to Rep. Jamie Raskin
> 
> 
> Raskin told Insider about the calls to Pelosi's office from rioters who left phones and purses there. Capitol police took down their information.
> ...


I have extra straws for you to grab.  Sad to see your true colors every morning......


----------



## thirteenknots (Jan 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Capitol rioters called Nancy Pelosi's office looking for a 'lost and found' for items they left behind on January 6, according to Rep. Jamie Raskin
> 
> 
> Raskin told Insider about the calls to Pelosi's office from rioters who left phones and purses there. Capitol police took down their information.
> ...


Your lost wallet was found under her desk.

The FBI will return it during your sit down.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

Good fragment of an interview with Matt Gaetz in here as he rushes off to memorialize the events of 1/6/21.  (Gaetz is another one of those Florida politicians -- it used to be that Florida was jokingly referred to as America's embarrassment because it look like a flaccid penis hanging out of an open fly, but now it has become an embarrassment of its own).


----------



## what-happened (Jan 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Good fragment of an interview with Matt Gaetz in here as he rushes off to memorialize the events of 1/6/21.  (Gaetz is another one of those Florida politicians -- it used to be that Florida was jokingly referred to as America's embarrassment because it look like a flaccid penis hanging out of an open fly, but now it has become an embarrassment of its own).


An embarrassment to whom?  I guess I've never heard your silly anecdote about Florida.  Seems pretty popular these days, especially amongst the jet setting young people escaping mask crazy states like CA and NY.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

what-happened said:


> An embarrassment to whom?  I guess I've never heard your silly anecdote about Florida.  Seems pretty popular these days, especially amongst the jet setting young people escaping mask crazy states like CA and NY.


You never looked at a map?


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

espola said:


> You never looked at a map?


They even have t-shirts --



			https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/FLORIDA-IS-THE-PENIS-OF-AMERICA-by-merrypranxter/14505838.NL9AC


----------



## what-happened (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> They even have t-shirts --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/FLORIDA-IS-THE-PENIS-OF-AMERICA-by-merrypranxter/14505838.NL9AC


Nice!


----------



## thirteenknots (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Good fragment of an interview with Matt Gaetz in here as he rushes off to memorialize the events of 1/6/21.  (Gaetz is another one of those Florida politicians -- it used to be that Florida was jokingly referred to as America's embarrassment because it look like a flaccid penis hanging out of an open fly, but now it has become an embarrassment of its own).





espola said:


> You never looked at a map?





espola said:


> They even have t-shirts --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/FLORIDA-IS-THE-PENIS-OF-AMERICA-by-merrypranxter/14505838.NL9AC



Your preoccupation with certain  reproduction organs is well documented on
this forum, to slander one of America's fine states due to the current Gov with your
filthy obsession is just one more reason to suspect you have dark squalid inhibitions.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2022)

How long is the list now of people who have "nothing to hide" so they are refusing to co-operate with the Jan 6 Committee?  Today's addition is Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 22, 2022)

espola said:


> How long is the list now of people who have "nothing to hide" so they are refusing to co-operate with the Jan 6 Committee?  Today's addition is Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton.


Did Epps talk yet?  Old Ray played some tricks on his fellow Americans.  That has to be the worst job in the world.  Soros tricked his neighbors as well in WWII as a punk snitch teenager. He acted like a Christian too and then had his old pals rounded up and off to the Gas Chambers.   How many did this guy buy the last 22 years?  Mark dished out billions as did Bill.  Jeff got the video proof and poof, were all in other peoples bought, bribed and blackmail dream of a life.   The dreamers WHO dreamed up all this is going to have their dreams squashed like a little bug and the real dreamers will be unleashed.  Yeshua will be the ruler of this real dream and justice will be served so all can live in peace finally.  Alpha male is no more.  This type of dude has to force people to kneel to his commands.  No more of that guy around, thank God.  No more cheating and lying to win game.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2022)

This is a serious wacko









						Oath Keepers leader will remain jailed on Capitol riot sedition charges after judge rules him a flight risk, citing testimony that he built 'escape tunnels' in his backyard
					

The judge's Wednesday ruling specified provisions to allow Stewart Rhodes to testify before the January 6 Congressional committee in February.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2022)

espola said:


> In case you are thinking that most soccer people are naturally fascist insurrectionists, there is a parallel discussion at BigSoccer --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bigsoccer.com/threads/january-6-2021-the-insurrection.2113286/page-343


Oh look! Sane people!


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2022)

14th Amendment, Section 3 could be an issue on 2022 elections --

No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any state, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any state legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any state, to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes there are dark forces ready to take advantage of the naïveté and enthusiasm of those caught up in the big lie.








						Capitol rioter who declared 'civil war' on Jan. 6 sentenced to prison
					

Mariposa Castro told the judge that “dark energy forces” had “sucked” her in during the riot.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2022)

An unintended consequence of the insurrection may be the resignation of Clarence Thomas for health reasons, fleeing before he can be impeached.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2022)

espola said:


> An unintended consequence of the insurrection may be the resignation of Clarence Thomas for health reasons, fleeing before he can be impeached.


Another possibility 








						Georgia voters file legal challenge on Greene’s candidacy over Capitol riot
					

A group of Georgia voters filed a legal challenge against Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) candidacy for reelection, alleging she “voluntarily aided and engaged in an insurrection to obstruct …




					thehill.com


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

Please go into the next 6 months with we need to impeach a black member of the Supreme Court , and also we don’t know what a woman is 

Good Luck with that !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Please go into the next 6 months with we need to impeach a black member of the Supreme Court , and also we don’t know what a woman is
> 
> Good Luck with that !











						Clarence Thomas was the lone dissent in the Supreme Court's January order rejecting Trump's bid to withhold documents from the January 6 panel
					

Thomas' vote came under scrutiny Thursday following reports that his wife, Ginni Thomas, texted Mark Meadows about overturning the 2020 election.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Clarence Thomas was the lone dissent in the Supreme Court's January order rejecting Trump's bid to withhold documents from the January 6 panel
> 
> 
> Thomas' vote came under scrutiny Thursday following reports that his wife, Ginni Thomas, texted Mark Meadows about overturning the 2020 election.
> ...





Hüsker Dü said:


> Clarence Thomas was the lone dissent in the Supreme Court's January order rejecting Trump's bid to withhold documents from the January 6 panel
> 
> 
> Thomas' vote came under scrutiny Thursday following reports that his wife, Ginni Thomas, texted Mark Meadows about overturning the 2020 election.
> ...


sounds serious!

hey, what is  a women?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> sounds serious!
> 
> hey, what is  a women?


Thank you for affirming your position.


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Thank you for affirming your position.


you are welcome !

hey, what is a woman?

And  by the rules of the left , the criticism of Thomas is racist, is it not ?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> you are welcome !
> 
> hey, what is a woman?
> 
> And  by the rules of the left , the criticism of Thomas is racist, is it not ?


I don't know what "the rules of the left" require, but the current criticism of Justice Thomas is not racist.  It's patriotic.

And thank you again for confirming my opinion of you.


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what "the rules of the left" require, but the current criticism of Justice Thomas is not racist.  It's patriotic.
> 
> And thank you again for confirming my opinion of you.


you are welcome !

are you upset that I don’t buy your grift that you are somehow more patriotic than the forum?

hey, what is a woman?


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> you are welcome !
> 
> are you upset that I don’t buy your grift that you are somehow more patriotic than the forum?
> 
> hey, what is a woman?


You appear to be inventing arguments in the hopes that you will find one that you can win.


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

espola said:


> You appear to be inventing arguments in the hopes that you will find one that you can win.


convenient Retort for you

you are a good message board debater , I concede that


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> convenient Retort for you
> 
> you are a good message board debater , I concede that


It was a mistake to say "you can win".  There is no score kept.  No one wins.

I should have said that you are looking for an argument where you don't look like a partisan fool.


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

espola said:


> It was a mistake to say "you can win".  There is no score kept.  No one wins.
> 
> I should have said that you are looking for an argument where you don't look like a partisan fool.


Oh I know what you meant , but I don’t care how you define patriotism


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> sounds serious!
> 
> hey, what is  a women?


*A person with XX chromosomes usually has female sex and reproductive organs*, and is therefore usually assigned biologically female. A person with XY chromosomes usually has male sex and reproductive organs, and is therefore usually assigned biologically male.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Oh I know what you meant , but I don’t care how you define patriotism


Your meaning is not clear there, but let me venture that a valid definition of patriotism is embodied in the oath "to defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> sounds serious!
> 
> hey, what is  a women?


So serious you copied twice!!


----------



## Brav520 (Mar 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Your meaning is not clear there, but let me venture that a valid definition of patriotism is embodied in the oath "to defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic".



That’s great, except your partisan views won’t allow you to apply this consistently


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> That’s great, except your partisan views won’t allow you to apply this consistently


Such as when?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2022)

The Supreme Court's Clarence and Ginni Thomas Scandal Is Unprecedented
					

Justice Clarence Thomas voted to block the public from knowing more about his wife Virginia Thomas’ role in the January insurrection — it’s a crisis




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)

"If Dr. Eastman and President Trump’s plan had worked, it would have permanently ended the peaceful transition of power, undermining American democracy and the Constitution."



			https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cacd.841840/gov.uscourts.cacd.841840.260.0.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2022)

espola said:


> "If Dr. Eastman and President Trump’s plan had worked, it would have permanently ended the peaceful transition of power, undermining American democracy and the Constitution."
> 
> 
> 
> https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cacd.841840/gov.uscourts.cacd.841840.260.0.pdf


And trumpist are good with that. They hate America.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2022)

"Here is a secret no one in Washington is willing to say out loud: Ginni Thomas is an idiot. The only reason she was texting the president’s chief of staff instead of being the angry cat lady on Facebook is because she married a man who got himself appointed to the Supreme Court. "









						What Is Ginni Thomas?
					

"Activist" is a euphemism for "silly woman with a powerful spouse."




					thetriad.thebulwark.com


----------



## crush (Apr 6, 2022)

Matthew Martin is the first of over 700 t supporters to be found not guilty for his Jan 6th arrest by the DC Cops.  Based on video and common sense, the judge and the video found that the DC Cops led Mr. Martin into the Capital, like a mouse to cheese or a crack addict to the crack house.


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)

A Re-Enactment of Jan 6th:  #FBI Undercover
					

A depiction of what really happened  on January 6th 2021.  FBI Undercover! The funniest shit you will see today!!




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 10, 2022)

espola said:


> "Here is a secret no one in Washington is willing to say out loud: Ginni Thomas is an idiot. The only reason she was texting the president’s chief of staff instead of being the angry cat lady on Facebook is because she married a man who got himself appointed to the Supreme Court. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an OPEN Secret on this forum....

Adam Espola Schiff is a LIAR/DESVIADO...


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2022)

It could be argued that all in Congress who voted against Trump's second impeachment are guilty of supporting the insurrection and thus should be ineligible to run for Congress or any other political office.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 22, 2022)

espola said:


> It could be argued that all in Congress who voted against Trump's second impeachment are guilty of supporting the insurrection and thus should be ineligible to run for Congress or any other political office.


and now back to reality


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2022)

MTG is in court today trying to figure out how that unknown poster who used her name posted all those treasonous things.

Lawyer:  Did you say this?
MTG:  I never said that.
<lawyer plays youtube video of someone calling herself MTG saying that>

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## crush (Apr 22, 2022)

espola said:


> MTG is in court today trying to figure out how that unknown poster who used her name posted all those treasonous things.
> 
> Lawyer:  Did you say this?
> MTG:  I never said that.
> ...


----------



## met61 (Apr 22, 2022)

espola said:


> MTG is in court today trying to figure out how that unknown poster who used her name posted all those treasonous things.
> 
> Lawyer:  Did you say this?
> MTG:  I never said that.
> ...


... didn't watch, what treasonous things?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

The opening statement was too long.  Let's get to the good stuff.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Liz Cheney with the highlights, warning t supporters about the permanent stain on their honor.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> The opening statement was too long.  Let's get to the good stuff.


There is no good stuff. 

It is a star chamber. Recall that Pelosi did not allow the Rs to sit who they wanted to on the commission.  

But yeah drink the cool aide that is being fed to you.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2022)

There is no "news" here. In a usual hearing, there are adversarial interrogators who ask witnesses questions they weren't expecting, and they badger and argue with them.

Here, the illegally-formed committee is monolithic, all handpicked by Nancy Pelosi. There are no Republicans on it, just two ex-Republicans, one of whom is retiring to spend more time with his MSNBC, the other who will be running as an Independent with Democrat support against the Republican candidate.

They will present _videotaped and edited_ "testimony." This is canned material that could just be released as a DVD to the press. Instead, it's being sold as a completely fake "news" event.

Where is the "news"? What's live here? The presenters introducing the videotaped and carefully edited interviews?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no "news" here. In a usual hearing, there are adversarial interrogators who ask witnesses questions they weren't expecting, and they badger and argue with them.
> 
> Here, the illegally-formed committee is monolithic, all handpicked by Nancy Pelosi. There are no Republicans on it, just two ex-Republicans, one of whom is retiring to spend more time with his MSNBC, the other who will be running as an Independent with Democrat support against the Republican candidate.
> 
> ...


"Your dishonor will remain"


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Meanwhile, Hannity is making excuses.

Race card!  Gas prices!  etc!


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 9, 2022)

We found the actual viewer of these hearings


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no "news" here. In a usual hearing, there are adversarial interrogators who ask witnesses questions they weren't expecting, and they badger and argue with them.
> 
> Here, the illegally-formed committee is monolithic, all handpicked by Nancy Pelosi. There are no Republicans on it, just two ex-Republicans, one of whom is retiring to spend more time with his MSNBC, the other who will be running as an Independent with Democrat support against the Republican candidate.
> 
> ...


So are you in the "Hang Mike Pence" group?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Meanwhile, Hannity is making excuses.
> 
> Race card!  Gas prices!  etc!


why are you watching Fox News instead of the hearings ?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> why are you watching Fox News instead of the hearings ?


Jeopardy! is not on yet.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2022)

Meanwhile :
Inflation is up to 8.6 %
We are still begging infant formula from around the world
The border in Texas is still being overwhelmed by illegal immigrants
Fentanyl continues to be smuggled across the border poisoning & killing thousands
Gas & food prices continue to climb and have essentially doubled since 2020
There is a looming food crisis around the world that will potentially starve millions
Looks like rolling blackouts this summer....brilliant!

The good news is Bill Barr and Ivanka knew the vote count was legit....


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> So are you in the "Hang Mike Pence" group?


First off it wasnt an insurrection. 

Next: If you are going to have a committee look into the whole thing both parties have to be involved. 

When Pelosi didn't allow the Rs to put who they want on the committee...that tells you all you need to know. That is the key point. 

You might like the idea of a farce like that, but most people don't. 

The only people this appeals to is idiots and rabid partisans like yourself. 

You and husker get together to cuddle on the sofa and watch it?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 10, 2022)

Did they determine if Trump incited an erection?









						Schumer says senators will decide if Trump incited ‘erection’ at US Capitol
					

Majority Leader Chuck Schumer got a rise out of lawmakers on the Senate floor Friday when he fumbled his words and said that they will have to decide if former President Trump incited the “erection…




					nypost.com


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> First off it wasnt an insurrection.
> 
> Next: If you are going to have a committee look into the whole thing both parties have to be involved.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the denial seating area is overflowing already.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> Sorry, but the denial seating area is overflowing already.


Because you are sitting in those seats denying reality. 

You apparently like the idea of a partisan committee that did not allow the the other party to place their own members on the committee. 

In your mind that is the way it should be....ie a kangaroo court or star chamber.

You like it because without any opposition or cross examination the committee can come up with their predetermined conclusion...and that is what you want and need to hear. 

Running a hearing in that manner is how banana republics like to do things. Determine the conclusion, then create the committee that will give you that conclusion.

Then the clapping seals like you will say see the committee said something bad happened. 

But try this. Explain to me how a committee that did not allow the other party to put in their own members has any semblance of impartiality to it? 

Will your response be link? or more likely some other evasive none answer. It will be tough for you. You are so partisan in your beliefs that you cannot step back from that and realize the committee and its "findings" are a farce and were predetermined from day one.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Because you are sitting in those seats denying reality.
> 
> You apparently like the idea of a partisan committee that did not allow the the other party to place their own members on the committee.
> 
> ...


You gotta admire a man who sticks to his convictions despite seeing the evidence in front of his face.

Please continue.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> You gotta admire a man who sticks to his convictions despite seeing the evidence in front of his face.
> 
> Please continue.


you have TDS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> You gotta admire a man who sticks to his convictions despite seeing the evidence in front of his face.
> 
> Please continue.


This thing is just going to divide the nation even further! Divide those that love and believe in America from those that love and believe trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

Happened again said:


> you have TDS


Wouldn’t that be DHS in this case?

And until the donald no longer holds sway over the majority of Republicans, making him the de facto leader of the GOP, and/or he is locked up (mentally or criminally or a combo of both) he is then the main influencer and will be discussed. You people are afraid to do anything that would make you look untrumpy  in anyway. You finally have a role model you can dream about don’t deny that now! Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Because you are sitting in those seats denying reality.
> 
> You apparently like the idea of a partisan committee that did not allow the the other party to place their own members on the committee.
> 
> ...


Only predetermined because we all saw what happened except you deniers. trump is good at plausible deniability, another thing he learned from his consiglieri.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only predetermined because we all saw what happened except you deniers. trump is good at plausible deniability, another thing he learned from his consiglieri.


If the facts were so obvious there would be no need to deny the other party representation on the committee. 

I find it amazing that you and espola like clearly partisan hearings. 

In the end it wont move the needle. 

People are concerned about the economy. Your Prez and your party are doing a terrible job. The election in Nov is going to be ugly for the Ds. 

This is what people are concerned about. Not the dog and pony committee stuff you like.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wouldn’t that be DHS in this case?
> 
> And until the donald no longer holds sway over the majority of Republicans, making him the de facto leader of the GOP, and/or he is locked up (mentally or criminally or a combo of both) he is then the main influencer and will be discussed. You people are afraid to do anything that would make you look untrumpy  in anyway. You finally have a role model you can dream about don’t deny that now! Lol!


any idea what took place in the recent GA Governor primaries ?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> If the facts were so obvious there would be no need to deny the other party representation on the committee.
> 
> I find it amazing that you and espola like clearly partisan hearings.
> 
> ...


Biden out there blaming Putin today

he is just a helpless victim in all of this


----------



## Happened again (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wouldn’t that be DHS in this case?
> 
> And until the donald no longer holds sway over the majority of Republicans, making him the de facto leader of the GOP, and/or he is locked up (mentally or criminally or a combo of both) he is then the main influencer and will be discussed. You people are afraid to do anything that would make you look untrumpy  in anyway. You finally have a role model you can dream about don’t deny that now! Lol!


you def have TDS. The donald can go to jail, many won't care, he's one person.  That will play out through court proceedings, where it should.  Somewhat an american thing, don't you think?  

sounds you are fine with intentionl negligence of government organizations.  And if it wasn't negligence, then that's worse.  I hear many lies were told yesterday during the made for tv series.  Scripts are really easy to follow, lines can be rehearsted.  Kinda weird to see soviet style hearings broadcasted on live tv on US soil...very weird.  good thing most people don't care.  Hockey and nations league is much more entertaining.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> If the facts were so obvious there would be no need to deny the other party representation on the committee.
> 
> I find it amazing that you and espola like clearly partisan hearings.
> 
> ...


So you are afraid we can’t chew gum and walk? Is because trying to do do gives you trouble?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are afraid we can’t chew gum and walk? Is because trying to do do gives you trouble?


what makes you think they can walk and chew gum?  I wasn't aware of they hyper efficiency demonstrated by the current members of congress.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are afraid we can’t chew gum and walk? Is because trying to do do gives you trouble?


I find it fascinating that people like you are so partisan in nature that they think a committee formed by the Ds that didnt allow the Rs to place their own members is the proper way to conduct hearings. 

To the vast majority of people it is obvious with that set up, the results are rigged, and the outcome is pure political propaganda.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I find it fascinating that people like you are so partisan in nature that they think a committee formed by the Ds that didnt allow the Rs to place their own members is the proper way to conduct hearings.
> 
> To the vast majority of people it is obvious with that set up, the results are rigged, and the outcome is pure political propaganda.


You are stuck on that idea it seems. There is Cheney and Kinzinger, beyond that McCarthy pulled his five appointees from sitting on the panel. They were all flamethrowers bent on destroying the truth not seeking it. Your complaint is with McCarthy for his disingenuous actions.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are stuck on that idea it seems. There is Cheney and Kinzinger, beyond that McCarthy pulled his five appointees from sitting on the panel. They were all flamethrowers bent on destroying the truth not seeking it. Your complaint is with McCarthy for his disingenuous actions.


Your partisan memory fails you. 

The Rs as per the rules went to sit the members they wanted on the committee. Pelosi and the Ds disallowed that. Both sides are supposed to seat whom they want. Since the Ds decided not to do what is traditionally done, The Rs refused to play along. 

Pelosi then appointed a couple of T haters from the R side who will not be elected again this cycle. One is going to MSNBC, the other will lose up in Wyoming.

You and espola are trying to defend the indefensible in terms of how the committee was put together. And then at the same time wait with baited breath for your spoon feed political propaganda coming from the committee. 

It is a farce. Outside of the rabidly partisan left like you, the country doesn't care. You like to pretend that somehow it was an insurrection and that the country was on the brink of some coup. Completely laughable.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are stuck on that idea it seems. There is Cheney and Kinzinger, beyond that McCarthy pulled his five appointees from sitting on the panel. They were all flamethrowers bent on destroying the truth not seeking it. Your complaint is with McCarthy for his disingenuous actions.


Rules are rules unless it comes to the Democrats...Democrats changed the rules regarding judicial appointments:
You remember right? How'd that work out ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------
This story is from 2018...

On Nov. 21, 2013, Senate Democrats exercised the so-called “nuclear option” to abolish the filibusters of nominations they had pioneered a decade earlier.

This is a story of how their best-laid plans went awry.

Senate Democrats started planning a hostile takeover of the judicial appointment process in 2001. Just days after President George W. Bush took office, Senate Democratic leader Tom Daschle, D-S.D., said they would use “whatever means necessary” to fight his judicial nominees. At a May retreat in Florida, that vow became a strategy to, as the New York Times described it at the time, “change the ground rules” of the confirmation process.

Unlike the House, which prioritizes action and does everything by simple majority, the Senate emphasizes deliberation and first requires a supermajority to end debate, or invoke cloture. A filibuster occurs when an attempt to end debate fails — Rule 22 today requires 60 votes.
While the filibuster became part of the legislative process in the early 1800s, it did not become part of the confirmation process until after Republicans captured the Senate in 2002. In just 16 months, from March 2003 to July 2004, Democrats forced the Senate to take 20 cloture votes on 10 different nominees to the U.S. Court of Appeals. Every one of those attempts to end debate failed.
Democrats once again took over the Senate majority in 2006, and President Barack Obama was elected two years later. For the first time in a dozen years, they controlled the entire judicial appointment process. After 2010, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives, however, did not support key parts of Obama’s political agenda. Obama decided that if he couldn’t enact his agenda, he would impose it by executive branch bureaucrats issuing regulations and sympathetic judges approving them when challenged in court. But there was a wrinkle.
By the end of 2013, the primary court for reviewing agency regulations, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit, had four Republican-appointed judges, four Democrat-appointed judges, and three vacancies. Republicans followed the Democrats’ playbook, using the filibuster to block four Obama nominees to that court.
The solution seemed simple: Democrats had to abolish the very nomination filibusters they had used so aggressively just a decade earlier. But it would take 67 votes to directly amend Rule 22 so it no longer required “three-fifths of the senators duly chosen and sworn” to invoke cloture.
On Nov. 21, 2013, Senate Democrats deployed the “nuclear option,” so named because of its explosive impact on Senate rules and traditions. They voted 52-48 to reinterpret the words “three-fifths” in Rule 22 to mean “simple majority.” As Sen. Orrin Hatch, R-Utah, would later explain, 52 senators made 60 equal 51.
Democrats got what they wanted when Obama quickly filled those three D.C. Circuit vacancies. In 2014, the Senate confirmed 89 judges, twice the annual average and the third-highest annual total in history.
But, as they say, be careful what you wish for. Republicans re-captured the judicial appointment process by winning the Senate in 2014 and the White House two years later. In April 2017, they used the same nuclear option to prohibit filibusters of the one position left alone by Democrats: the Supreme Court. As a result, Justices Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh will be serving for decades to come, and President Trump may be able to appoint another justice in the next two years.
Trump’s judicial nominees have been opposed more strongly than any in history. Three times as many of his judicial nominees have received negative confirmation votes than the previous five presidents combined at this point. Twenty-five of his 29 appointees to the U.S. Court of Appeals (a record in a new president’s first two years) received more than 40 negative votes. That would have been enough in the pre-nuclear option days to prevent their confirmation by filibuster.
The fight over the role that judges should play in our system of government is monumentally important. Rather than be worthy combatants in that fight, presenting and defending their activist vision for the judiciary, Democrats changed the rules to rig the fight.
As Dr. Phil often says: How’s that working for you?

*This piece originally appeared in The Washington Examiner*








						5 Years After Going Nuclear, Democrats Have Reaped What They Sowed
					

Wednesday is the fifth anniversary of an event that is still changing the course of Senate and judicial history. On Nov. 21, 2013, Senate Democrats exercised the so-called “nuclear option” to abolish the filibusters of nominations they had pioneered a decade earlier. This is a story of how their...




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Happened again (Jun 10, 2022)

[QUOTE="Desert Hound, post: 434007, member: 175"

It is a farce. Outside of the rabidly partisan left like you, the country doesn't care. You like to pretend that somehow it was an insurrection and that the country was on the brink of some coup. Completely laughable.
[/QUOTE]
about 20M people tuned in...an absolute yawn.  I suppose at the end of the day, you can't simply say that JAN 6 was a bad day - you have to pretend that the republic itself was on the brink of extinction - Tanks at the steps of the capitol building and helicopters flying over head waiting to carry off the VP once his dr. evil duties had concluded.  On top of that, ours (yours) tax payer dollars are being expended on a Reality TV show grade production.  Since when do lawmakers use teleprompters in committee.  You can't make this up.  Hopefully congress coordinated with the NBA to deconflict their schedules..


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Happened again said:


> about 20M people tuned in...an absolute yawn.  I suppose at the end of the day, you can't simply say that JAN 6 was a bad day - you have to pretend that the republic itself was on the brink of extinction - Tanks at the steps of the capitol building and helicopters flying over head waiting to carry off the VP once his dr. evil duties had concluded.  On top of that, ours (yours) tax payer dollars are being expended on a Reality TV show grade production.  Since when do lawmakers use teleprompters in committee.  You can't make this up.  Hopefully congress coordinated with the NBA to deconflict their schedules..


"Tanks on the steps of the capitol building"?  Do you have pictures?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> "Tanks on the steps of the capitol building"?  Do you have pictures?


uhhh, what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2022)

Happened again said:


> uhhh, what?


Some folks have difficulty with sarcasm and/or satire....


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks have difficulty with sarcasm and/or satire....


And understanding the concept of a predetermined outcome. 

Ds thinking....went something like this.
- need to get T
- lets do a hearing
- we cannot have anyone actually question what we are doing right? 
- yep
-so lets make sure we disallow anyone the Rs want to put on the committee
-wont that seem overly partisan? 
-hmmm your right. Lets pick 2 Rs that hate T and will fit in will with the Ds
-oh...and lets hire a TV producer to make sure this all looks good. 
- what if some of us forget stuff? 
- no worries we have telepromters for you all to read from.

And the above in a nutshell is how the dog and pony show was set up. 

There are a few problems though.
- most don't care
- most realize it is purely political
- almost everyone is very concerned about the economy, inflation, crime. You know...important things the the Ds and the Prez have completely blown. 

But for the diehards...they cannot wait to get spoonfed their propaganda. Espola and Husker were sure the first impeachment would work. Then even more convinced the 2nd attempt would work. They dont learn...and so now are banking on this.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Happened again said:


> about 20M people tuned in...an absolute yawn.  I suppose at the end of the day, you can't simply say that JAN 6 was a bad day - you have to pretend that the republic itself was on the brink of extinction - Tanks at the steps of the capitol building and helicopters flying over head waiting to carry off the VP once his dr. evil duties had concluded.  On top of that, ours (yours) tax payer dollars are being expended on a Reality TV show grade production.  Since when do lawmakers use teleprompters in committee.  You can't make this up.  Hopefully congress coordinated with the NBA to deconflict their schedules..


It was the top 3 shows on TV last night for two hours, easily outpacing Fox's denial show.  For a part of Fox's show, they had a denier (Hannity I think) speaking and interviewing in one portion of the screen with a muted block in another portion of the screen following along with the hearing broadcast.  When the hearing broadcast switched to recorded footage of the rioters breaking into the Capitol, Fox switched that block to a passive view of the hearing room.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> about 20M people tuned in...an absolute yawn.  I suppose at the end of the day, you can't simply say that JAN 6 was a bad day - you have to pretend that the republic itself was on the brink of extinction - Tanks at the steps of the capitol building and helicopters flying over head waiting to carry off the VP once his dr. evil duties had concluded.  On top of that, ours (yours) tax payer dollars are being expended on a Reality TV show grade production.  Since when do lawmakers use teleprompters in committee.  You can't make this up.  Hopefully congress coordinated with the NBA to deconflict their schedules..


It was the top 3 shows on TV last night for two hours, easily outpacing Fox's denial show.  For a part of Fox's show, they had a denier (Hannity I think) speaking and interviewing in one portion of the screen with a muted block in another portion of the screen following along with the hearing broadcast.  When the hearing broadcast switched to recorded footage of the rioters breaking into the Cap[itol, Fox switched that block to a passive view of the hearing room.
[/QUOTE]
Seems all this insurrection talk has the local trumpist in here all a buzz. Lol! Maybe I’ll watch it sometime. Will they have live interviews?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 10, 2022)

Why were you guys watching Fox ?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> And understanding the concept of a predetermined outcome.
> 
> Ds thinking....went something like this.
> - need to get T
> ...


Now you are just making stuff up.

Oops, my bad.  I said "now".


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some folks have difficulty with sarcasm and/or satire....


...or fevered imagination.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Why were you guys watching Fox ?


I do that all the time for research purposes can you watch CNN? Or God forbid Maddow (is she still on tv?)?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2022)

Stolen from FB --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> It was the top 3 shows on TV last night for two hours, easily outpacing Fox's denial show.  For a part of Fox's show, they had a denier (Hannity I think) speaking and interviewing in one portion of the screen with a muted block in another portion of the screen following along with the hearing broadcast.  When the hearing broadcast switched to recorded footage of the rioters breaking into the Capitol, Fox switched that block to a passive view of the hearing room.


I understand 38 million watched Uncle Joe's State of the Union speech...


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2022)

Truth  has its limits --









						Trump’s Truth Social Is Banning Users Who Post About Jan. 6 Hearings, According to Reports
					

The irony is rich: Truth Social, Donald Trump’s Twitter copycat claiming it is “free from political discrimination,” has reportedly banned users who posted information from Thursd…



					variety.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I understand 38 million watched Uncle Joe's State of the Union speech...


Do you now, first time for everything.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2022)

I want to know if Ivanka is going to fire (or maybe sue) the person responsible for the cadaverous makeup she wore in her testimony.  At first, I didn't recognize her, and then my next thought was "Is she sick?  In shock?".


----------



## Happened again (Jun 11, 2022)

espola said:


> It was the top 3 shows on TV last night for two hours, easily outpacing Fox's denial show.  For a part of Fox's show, they had a denier (Hannity I think) speaking and interviewing in one portion of the screen with a muted block in another portion of the screen following along with the hearing broadcast.  When the hearing broadcast switched to recorded footage of the rioters breaking into the Capitol, Fox switched that block to a passive view of the hearing room.


nice spin...20M across that many channels.  On a typical night CBS,NBC, ABC average 18-20M.  the hearings, broadcast on primetime on a thursday night took in 11M viewes.  The smart business move for the networks would be to take a hard pass on broadcasting the next charade.  

Not airing on Fox certainly helped MSNBC and CNN.  Fox people had to secretly watch the hearings somewhere.  

End of the day, the hearings were a bust - average american doesn't care, unless soemone was going to talk about gas prices and responsible gun laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you now, first time for everything.


You just can't help yourself, 
You just have to attempt to add something to a conversation and continually fail miserably.
Just do your job, be quiet until Magoo posts some nonsense and put a like sign on his post, now shut the hell up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You just can't help yourself,
> You just have to attempt to add something to a conversation and continually fail miserably.
> Just do your job, be quiet until Magoo posts some nonsense and put a like sign on his post, now shut the hell up.


Poor thing you are still hurt after all these years.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2022)

Happened again said:


> nice spin...20M across that many channels.  On a typical night CBS,NBC, ABC average 18-20M.  the hearings, broadcast on primetime on a thursday night took in 11M viewes.  The smart business move for the networks would be to take a hard pass on broadcasting the next charade.
> 
> Not airing on Fox certainly helped MSNBC and CNN.  Fox people had to secretly watch the hearings somewhere.
> 
> End of the day, the hearings were a bust - average american doesn't care, unless soemone was going to talk about gas prices and responsible gun laws.


They weren't running any commercials, so the size of the audience was irrelevant to their bottom line.  Fox followed suit, apparently to keep any of their viewers from channel surfing during the ads, so we know it hurt them proportionally as badly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor thing you are still hurt after all these years.


Delusions of grandeur...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2022)

espola said:


> They weren't running any commercials, so the size of the audience was irrelevant to their bottom line.  Fox followed suit, apparently to keep any of their viewers from channel surfing during the ads, so we know it hurt them proportionally as badly.


Fox News is so far in front of CNN & MSLSD they can play the made for tv hearing on their business channel and bounce back to first with out skipping a beat...


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fox News is so far in front of CNN & MSLSD they can play the made for tv hearing on their business channel and bounce back to first with out skipping a beat...


"Amongst cable news networks, MSNBC led the pack with 4.2 million total viewers, followed by CNN’s 2.6 million viewers. Fox News, which didn’t cover the hearing itself, averaged nearly 3 million viewers during the two-hour block. Fox Business (to which Fox News anchors’ actual news coverage was relegated) drew 223,000, while CNBC averaged 160K. "









						Thursday Ratings: Jan. 6 Committee Hearing Draws 19 Million Viewers
					

In the latest TV ratings, ABC led the primetime Thursday coverage of the House Select Committee on January 6th’s first public hearing. ABC’s two-hour coverage averaged 4.9 million total viewers, TVLine has learned. Of the other broadcast networks, NBC tallied 3.6 million viewers, while CBS drew...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Pence's lawyer's advice --






						DocumentCloud
					






					www.documentcloud.org
				




"Conclusion 

If the Vice President implemented Professor Eastman's proposal, he would likely lose in court. In a best-case scenario in which the courts refused to get involved, the Vice President would likely find himself in an isolated standoff against both houses of Congress, as well as most or all of the applicable State legislatures, with no neutral arbiter available to break the impasse. "


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> "Amongst cable news networks, MSNBC led the pack with 4.2 million total viewers, followed by CNN’s 2.6 million viewers. Fox News, which didn’t cover the hearing itself, averaged nearly 3 million viewers during the two-hour block. Fox Business (to which Fox News anchors’ actual news coverage was relegated) drew 223,000, while CNBC averaged 160K. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah understood. Daily, nightly weekly, monthly, Fox News is so far in front of CNN & MSLSD they can play the made for tv hearing on their business channel and bounce back to first with out skipping a beat.. 
The other two networks shared the made for TV investigation...
Have either one or both networks (CNN, MSLSD) combined had more viewers than fox for longer than an evening?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah understood. Daily, nightly weekly, monthly, Fox News is so far in front of CNN & MSLSD they can play the made for tv hearing on their business channel and bounce back to first with out skipping a beat..
> The other two networks shared the made for TV investigation...
> Have either one or both networks (CNN, MSLSD) combined had more viewers than fox for longer than an evening?


Did you intend "made for TV' to be some sort of criticism?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah understood. Daily, nightly weekly, monthly, Fox News is so far in front of CNN & MSLSD they can play the made for tv hearing on their business channel and bounce back to first with out skipping a beat..
> The other two networks shared the made for TV investigation...
> Have either one or both networks (CNN, MSLSD) combined had more viewers than fox for longer than an evening?


So you are applauding a business decision or an information blackout?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are applauding a business decision or an information blackout?


Blackout?
Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
20 million people watched the hearing...
Are you thinking 300 million could not watch because Fox decided not to broadcast the hearing?
The Democrats are getting their investigation aired, smile, be happy Daffy.
You don't like what's on change the channel.
The fact remains that day in, day out, more folks watch Fox news than MSLSD & CNN combined.
Hopefully you enjoy the coverage of the hearing.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blackout?
> Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 20 million people watched the hearing...
> Are you thinking 300 million could not watch because Fox decided not to broadcast the hearing?
> ...


It is hard to enjoy the dissection of the greatest act of treason against the US Constitution.  It is even harder to read the opinions of those who think it is trivial.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> It is hard to enjoy the dissection of the greatest act of treason against the US Constitution.  It is even harder to read the opinions of those who think it is trivial.


Daffy is a moron and for him to believe that there was a blackout is just half witted and daft.
Your post is non se·qui·tur


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy is a moron and for him to believe that there was a blackout is just half witted and daft.
> Your post is non se·qui·tur


Why are you being so evasive?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> "Amongst cable news networks, MSNBC led the pack with 4.2 million total viewers, followed by CNN’s 2.6 million viewers. Fox News, which didn’t cover the hearing itself, averaged nearly 3 million viewers during the two-hour block. Fox Business (to which Fox News anchors’ actual news coverage was relegated) drew 223,000, while CNBC averaged 160K. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They killed it..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Why are you being so evasive?


Why do you make shit up?
Why do you read into posts commentary and meaning that does not exist?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> It is hard to enjoy the dissection of the greatest act of treason against the US Constitution.  It is even harder to read the opinions of those who think it is trivial.


If the case is airtight, why bother with a made for TV charade?  If it is airtight then so be it.  There are legal proceedings underway, if  a trial occurs, slap some cameras in there, it will be depp all over again.  This politburo nonsense is embarrasing to most americans.  Only the twitterati and you view this as a pivotal point in the history of american democracy.  Hilarious really.  

Society will accept, our democracy proves resilient, and we will move on.  More than half of America don't believe trumpy is to blame for this particular day.  Is he complicit with other crazy elections schemes...maybe. Doesn't diminish the fact that this clown show is going on while inflation is kicking people's asses.  You may not feel it, but many, many do.  Your neck of the woods is leading the charge with unsustainable inflation for the everyday person. 

But let's talk about an attempted coup, an insurrection....the day  that some fat, out of shape gun bros without the guns almost took over the capitol, held congress hostage, and almost hung the VP.  Somehow they got past a highly organized and coordinated defense of the capitol, slipped by the hundreds/thousands of well equipped riot police and national guardsmen and almost, almost took over the country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blackout?
> Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> 20 million people watched the hearing...
> Are you thinking 300 million could not watch because Fox decided not to broadcast the hearing?
> ...


On fox, blackout on fox, but like you have always done in obvious fashion you attempt to erect a strawman. wake up dimwit, I’ve seen through you since day one. I assume that’s why you are such snitty twit.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> It is hard to enjoy the dissection of the greatest act of treason against the US Constitution.  *It is even harder to read the opinions of those who think it is trivial.*


Look who jumps right in with a confirmation --



Happened again said:


> If the case is airtight, why bother with a made for TV charade?  If it is airtight then so be it.  There are legal proceedings underway, if  a trial occurs, slap some cameras in there, it will be depp all over again.  This politburo nonsense is embarrasing to most americans.  Only the twitterati and you view this as a pivotal point in the history of american democracy.  Hilarious really.
> 
> Society will accept, our democracy proves resilient, and we will move on.  More than half of America don't believe trumpy is to blame for this particular day.  Is he complicit with other crazy elections schemes...maybe. Doesn't diminish the fact that this clown show is going on while inflation is kicking people's asses.  You may not feel it, but many, many do.  Your neck of the woods is leading the charge with unsustainable inflation for the everyday person.
> 
> But let's talk about an attempted coup, an insurrection....the day  that some fat, out of shape gun bros without the guns almost took over the capitol, held congress hostage, and almost hung the VP.  Somehow they got past a highly organized and coordinated defense of the capitol, slipped by the hundreds/thousands of well equipped riot police and national guardsmen and almost, almost took over the country.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On fox, blackout on fox, but like you have always done in obvious fashion you attempt to erect a strawman. wake up dimwit, I’ve seen through you since day one. I assume that’s why you are such snitty twit.


You're the one attempting the straw man...Fox had the hearing on FOX BUSINESS
Fox not showing the hearing on Fox News did what exactly?
Do you know someone who couldn't watch because Fox showed it on Fox Business?
You ignorant wannabe...
Go hit some range balls and explain again how that relates to practice ammo......f'n moron!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're the one attempting the straw man...Fox had the hearing on FOX BUSINESS
> Fox not showing the hearing on Fox News did what exactly?
> Do you know someone who couldn't watch because Fox showed it on Fox Business?
> You ignorant wannabe...
> Go hit some range balls and explain again how that relates to practice ammo......f'n moron!


You crack me up! So emotionally driven for your sacred cows whether they be trump or his sycophants. We have a local fox station as well. It wasn’t on Fox News entertainment station, the one you people watch exclusively. Was it on fox sports as well? What’s the viewership like? Lol! I do appreciate your willingness to always stick with your first misinterpretation and fight tooth and nail in an attempt to defend your nutter’s honor!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 13, 2022)

Look a squirrel?

What you don't care about a squirrel? We staged the whole thing.

People care about what is important. Not long ago Husker was telling us (despite the polling) that Biden was doing a great job.

His policies are leading us down the wrong path.









						The US job market is rapidly cooling off: Goldman Sachs
					

Goldman Sachs warns the U.S. job market will slowdown considerably in the second half of 2022.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




But yeah...lets pretend there was a real insurrection.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Look a squirrel?
> 
> What you don't care about a squirrel? We staged the whole thing.
> 
> ...


No need to pretend.  We have the receipts.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Look who jumps right in with a confirmation --


Trivial?  where?  Do you mean wordle?

You like sitting on a couch and eating popcorn, maybe you can afford to do so - and good for you, this is murica.  Most of the country needs to make a living.  Outside of your narrow aperture, not that many people are tuning in nor do they care.  If nefarious stuff can be proven, so be it, we'll let the courts and the DOJ figure it out.  But to give creedence to a bunch of politicians that can't pass serious legislation is laughable. Just check out their latest chest thumping resulting from a pathetic attempt at reasonable gun legislation. 

 But eat you popcorn and sip on diet coke.  The rest of the country will go about the business of life, mainly laughing at the charade being presented on old school tv.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up! So emotionally driven for your sacred cows whether they be trump or his sycophants. We have a local fox station as well. It wasn’t on Fox News entertainment station, the one you people watch exclusively. Was it on fox sports as well? What’s the viewership like? Lol! I do appreciate your willingness to always stick with your first misinterpretation and fight tooth and nail in an attempt to defend your nutter’s honor!


Ratta tat tat....
You've always had comprehension problems...
I'm hardly a Trump backer as I never voted for the man. Trump lost the election, I've never posted otherwise. Never a doubt in my mind.
The fact is your hatred of the man along with your insecurities shine a light on your ignorance and inability to think on your own.
You're a pathetic, weak excuse of a human being. You are owned by everyone on this site including your mentor Magoo.
Run along now...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Trivial?  where?  Do you mean wordle?
> 
> You like sitting on a couch and eating popcorn, maybe you can afford to do so - and good for you, this is murica.  Most of the country needs to make a living.  Outside of your narrow aperture, not that many people are tuning in nor do they care.  If nefarious stuff can be proven, so be it, we'll let the courts and the DOJ figure it out.  But to give creedence to a bunch of politicians that can't pass serious legislation is laughable. Just check out their latest chest thumping resulting from a pathetic attempt at reasonable gun legislation.
> 
> But eat you popcorn and sip on diet coke.  The rest of the country will go about the business of life, mainly laughing at the charade being presented on old school tv.


I bought a diet soda once by mistake when I was in high school.  It was horrible.  I haven't drunk one since.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> I bought a diet soda once by mistake when I was in high school.  It was horrible.  I haven't drunk one since.


Diet soda in the late 50's tasted pretty bad...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ratta tat tat....
> You've always had comprehension problems...
> I'm hardly a Trump backer as I never voted for the man. Trump lost the election, I've never posted otherwise. Never a doubt in my mind.
> The fact is your hatred of the man along with your insecurities shine a light on your ignorance and inability to think on your own.
> ...


T and his closest advisors who foisted this election fraud are criminals and belong in jail.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> T and his closest advisors who foisted this election fraud are criminals and belong in jail.


I have no problem with that.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Diet soda in the late 50's tasted pretty bad...


!963.  And I haven't had any popcorn in over a month.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Barr said "bullshit" so many times in his recorded testimony that now the news commentators are saying it as if it were just polite conversation.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 13, 2022)

It’s about time all you pantywaists out there get this in your stinking hippie pot smoking heads !

President Trump is the *PRESIDENT* !  Has been since 2016, and will continue to be the *PRESIDENT* until he’s good and ready to retire !!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> No need to pretend.  We have the receipts.


Unfortunately your receipts are no good. 

- like impeachment 1&2 you were all excited about...nothing comes of this
- the public cares about actual issues
- and so when you try to get your money back with your receipt for another failed attempt...you will find your receipt is no good. 

You had high hopes on the NY grand jury proceedings as well. Those were going to be the ones that brought him down. 

As you know...they closed those in the end of April.

You guys keep getting lead out to pasture with the latest thing that is going to get T. Only to come back in with nothing. 

And then the next one comes up...and you are a believer again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> T and his closest advisors who foisted this election fraud are criminals and belong in jail.


Crying eyes loves those guys, especially savior-t! They give him hope for the future of confused, unaware, hypocrites like himself!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Crying eyes loves those guys, especially savior-t! They give him hope for the future of confused, unaware, hypocrites like himself!


Willful ignorance and a classic case of projection...
Daffy you've convinced everyone that you're an ignorant buffoon...you should stop removing all doubt...
Run along now...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

This explains a lot == several of Giuliani's co-workers testified under oath that he was drunk at work.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

espola said:


> This explains a lot == several of Giuliani's co-workers testified under oath that he was drunk at work.


Have another glass of wine and ponder that news...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have another glass of wine and ponder that news...


We gave all our wine to our daughter last year as a housewarming gift.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2022)

espola said:


> We gave all our wine to our daughter last year as a housewarming gift.


You're a good father..


----------



## watfly (Jun 14, 2022)

I wonder what the point of the hearings are if there will be no criminal referrals?  (partial rhetorical question) IDK about incitement of the insurrection, but it seems like there might be a case for interfering with the post election process.









						Jan. 6 committee will not make any criminal referrals, chairman says
					

Rep. Bennie Thompson indicated it's up to the Justice Department to decide on its own whether to pursue criminal prosecutions.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 14, 2022)

espola said:


>


Pay Attention Mr Adam " Espola " Schiff :

You are milking a DEAD cow now.
The ones who need Lawyers are ALL Democrats
and quite a few RHINO/Republicans.
THE TRUTH WILL COME OUT !
THERE IS NO WAY THE CRIMINAL ACTIONS CAN BE
HIDDEN ANYMORE.
Joeseph Stalin would be very proud of how you
carry water for this CRIMINAL COMMUNIST ORGANIZATION.

That woman is the offspring of Darth Vader Cheney who no one
in their right mind WOULD EVER GO HUNTING WITH.

She's a dumpy lying POS RHINO ( who's father YOU badmouthed on
a daily basis in the past ) with no Political future.

Yet YOU used her LIE filled video as evidence to support YOUR LIES.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 14, 2022)

The Ds are fiddling while Rome burns.

Outside of the people that already hate T...the dog and pony show the Ds are doing changes nothing. 

People look at their pocketbooks and see that their money is buying less and less every month. 


*"Wholesale prices rose 10.8% in May, near a record annual pace
The producer price index rose 0.8% for the month and 10.8% over the past year.
The monthly gain was in line with estimates and the annual gain was slightly off the record 11.5% hit earlier this year.

The data is significant in that prices at the wholesale level feed through to consumer prices.*

Wholesale prices rose at a brisk pace in May as inflation pressures mounted on the U.S. economy, the Bureau of Labor Statistics reported Tuesday.

The producer price index, a measure of the prices paid to producers of goods and services, rose 0.8% for the month and 10.8% over the past year. The monthly rise was in line with Dow Jones estimates and a doubling of the 0.4% pace in April.

...

The two PPI measures remained near their historic highs -- 11.5% for headline, and 7.1% for core, both hit in March.

The data is significant in that prices at the wholesale level feed through to consumer prices, which are running at their highest levels since December 1981. The consumer price index increased 8.6% annually in May, defying hopes that inflation had peaked in the spring.

Federal Reserve officials are watching the inflation numbers closely. Markets now expect the central bank to raise benchmark short-term borrowing rates by 75 basis points when their two-day meeting concludes Wednesday."


----------



## watfly (Jun 14, 2022)

espola said:


>


With all his misdeeds, you have to be super pissed that the committee may not make any criminal referrals.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 14, 2022)

“We cannot just sweep this under the rug. We need to know why it happened, who did it, and people need to be held accountable for it. And I'm committed to make sure that happens.”

Yeah right !! so-called “speaker” pelosi. You and your pantywaist party can go where the sun don’t shine sister !


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 15, 2022)

I see husker and espola seem to be less excited about the hearing now. 

Not a lot there for them to get excited about. 

I guess even fans of dog and pony shows can get tired of them at some point.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I see husker and espola seem to be less excited about the hearing now.
> .


What is your basis for that judgment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

espola said:


> What is your basis for that judgment?


He’s a nutter troll who’s just in need of  attention.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He’s a nutter troll who’s just in need of  attention.


Would this be a case of an ad hominem that you seem to accuse others of?


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

"I DEMAND EQUAL TIME" -- t the 45th.  I welcome the opportunity to watch him testify under oath before the Jan. 6th Committee.  I bet even Fox News would carry that live.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

espola said:


> "I DEMAND EQUAL TIME" -- t the 45th.  I welcome the opportunity to watch him testify under oath before the Jan. 6th Committee.  I bet even Fox News would carry that live.


That would be a good bet Magoo...
Fox has covered the hearing live with the exception of the first day...when it was covered by Fox Business


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Pay Attention Mr Adam " Espola " Schiff :
> 
> You are milking a DEAD cow now.
> The ones who need Lawyers are ALL Democrats
> ...


So this pussy “Daniel” - the guy from some so called “lion’s den”, who wimp Pence “prayed” to - make no mistake you coward.

We’re coming for you DANIEL !!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

There are multiple threads this could go in, but I’ll leave it here. Now I know where some of you, you know who you are, get your crazy ideas from.








						Doctor known for spreading Covid misinformation is sentenced to prison for role in US Capitol attack | CNN Politics
					

Dr. Simone Gold, a Beverly Hills woman known for spreading debunked claims about Covid-19 was sentenced on Thursday to 60 days in prison for illegally entering and remaining in the US Capitol during the January 6 insurrection.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Happened again (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are multiple threads this could go in, but I’ll leave it here. Now I know where some of you, you know who you are, get your crazy ideas from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there you go again, screaming at clouds...like the crazy idea that vaccines prevent transmission and infection?  that crazy idea that was later debunked by nature.  and please don't start with "vaccines were designed to provide increased protection from"  violin noise inserted here.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 16, 2022)

40 feet ?  BFD. If he had anything close to the “thirteen” inches of steel manhood I pack and carry, wimp pussy Pence had no reason to fear anything.


----------



## NorCalDad (Jun 16, 2022)

Happened again said:


> If the case is airtight, why bother with a made for TV charade?  If it is airtight then so be it.  There are legal proceedings underway, if  a trial occurs, slap some cameras in there, it will be depp all over again.  This politburo nonsense is embarrasing to most americans.  Only the twitterati and you view this as a pivotal point in the history of american democracy.  Hilarious really.
> 
> Society will accept, our democracy proves resilient, and we will move on.  More than half of America don't believe trumpy is to blame for this particular day.  Is he complicit with other crazy elections schemes...maybe. Doesn't diminish the fact that this clown show is going on while inflation is kicking people's asses.  You may not feel it, but many, many do.  Your neck of the woods is leading the charge with unsustainable inflation for the everyday person.
> 
> But let's talk about an attempted coup, an insurrection....the day  that some fat, out of shape gun bros without the guns almost took over the capitol, held congress hostage, and almost hung the VP.  Somehow they got past a highly organized and coordinated defense of the capitol, slipped by the hundreds/thousands of well equipped riot police and national guardsmen and almost, almost took over the country.











						Trump Should Be Charged Over Jan. 6, Majority of Americans Think—Poll
					

A survey found that more than half of Americans think the DOJ should indict the former president for the Capitol attack.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Support for the January 6th Investigation Remains Strong | Navigator
					

Nearly two in three Americans support the investigation by House Committee




					navigatorresearch.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2022)

Oddly enough, nearly 2/3 of Americans think President Biden is taking the country in the wrong direction....


----------



## Happened again (Jun 16, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Trump Should Be Charged Over Jan. 6, Majority of Americans Think—Poll
> 
> 
> A survey found that more than half of Americans think the DOJ should indict the former president for the Capitol attack.
> ...


 pretty good breakdown.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

Happened again said:


> there you go again, screaming at clouds...like the crazy idea that vaccines prevent transmission and infection?  that crazy idea that was later debunked by nature.  and please don't start with "vaccines were designed to provide increased protection from"  violin noise inserted here.


Who are you talking to? Yet another strawman builder.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 19, 2022)

IMHO if what the minions are telling congress is true, then Trump really needs to go to jail.
Or I'm afraid that like we're seeing with the soft on crime approach leading to spiking crime rate there will be negative consequences if we don't act here as well. We start putting politicians above the law and it come back to bite us.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Support for the January 6th Investigation Remains Strong | Navigator
> 
> 
> Nearly two in three Americans support the investigation by House Committee
> ...


And yet we find that...

The survey of 1,541 U.S. adults, which was conducted from June 10-13, found that if another presidential election were held today, more registered voters say they would cast ballots for Donald Trump (44%) than for Biden (42%) — even though the House Jan. 6 committee has spent the last week linking Trump to what it called a “seditious conspiracy” to""









						Poll: Biden disapproval hits new high as more Americans say they would vote for Trump
					

As inflation keeps rising and recession fears loom, a new Yahoo News/YouGov poll shows that Joe Biden is currently in the worst shape of his presidency.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2022)

Fifty-eight percent of poll respondents "believe that Trump bears a good or great amount of responsibility for the events of Jan 6 and that he should be charged with a crime."








						Majority of Americans in new poll say Trump should be criminally charged for role in the Jan. 6 Capitol riot
					

Nearly six in 10 Americans polled by Ipsos and ABC News said Donald Trump should be criminally charged in connection with the January 6 riot.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 20, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> And yet we find that...
> 
> The survey of 1,541 U.S. adults, which was conducted from June 10-13, found that if another presidential election were held today, more registered voters say they would cast ballots for Donald Trump (44%) than for Biden (42%) — even though the House Jan. 6 committee has spent the last week linking Trump to what it called a “seditious conspiracy” to""
> 
> ...


Heck I'd probably even be willing to tell a pollster that I'd vote for a ham sandwich lol Biden. But come on, it would be worse if Bernie or Warren was in there. So don't forget to consider 'the worse luck our bad luck saved us from.'

My take is the next president is going to be decided in the Republican primary anyway. That said, are you hoping Trump wins?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 20, 2022)

tenacious said:


> That said, are you hoping Trump wins?


I am pointing out that despite the hopes of espola and husker regarding the hearings, they have not moved the needle one bit. In fact people would still prefer T of B based on that poll.

The hearings are a dog and pony show. People care about inflation, the economy, etc....and yet Biden is busy doing the important things instead like 








						Biden Administration Extends Protections To Transgender Students
					

The U.S. Education Department expanded its interpretation of federal sex protections to include transgender and gay students.




					www.npr.org
				




That is one of many reasons he is polling terrible and why the Ds are in for big losses in November.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> I am pointing out that despite the hopes of espola and husker regarding the hearings, they have not moved the needle one bit. In fact people would still prefer T of B based on that poll.
> 
> The hearings are a dog and pony show. People care about inflation, the economy, etc....and yet Biden is busy doing the important things instead like
> 
> ...


I am always intrigued to find my mind being read by experts on the internet.

What are my hopes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2022)

espola said:


> I am always intrigued to find my mind being read by experts on the internet.
> 
> What are my hopes?


I had the same thought, really? What are my hopes?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2022)

espola said:


> I am always intrigued to find my mind being read by experts on the internet.
> 
> What are my hopes?


That you don't run over someone in a crosswalk?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had the same thought, really? What are my hopes?


That Magoo will finally adopt you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2022)

(The Hill) – A prosecutor who worked on the Watergate case against Richard Nixon 50 years ago said on Sunday that a Georgia election interference case is the most likely to send former President Trump to prison.

“I think that’s enough. If you’re asking me which of the cases right now, which one is going to send Donald Trump to prison, that’s the case,” Nick Akerman told MSNBC on Sunday, referring to a January 2021 call between Trump and Georgia’s secretary of state.

“If I had to put my money on one prosecution that’s going to go forward here that would send Donald Trump to jail, it’s Georgia,” Akerman, a former prosecutor with the Watergate Special Prosecution Force under Archibald Cox and Leon Jaworski, said. “No question about it.”

Fulton County in Georgia has convened a special grand jury to investigate Trump’s efforts to overturn the 2020 election results in the state. The case centers on the call between Trump and Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger (R).

Trump, who had asked Raffensperger to "find" 11,780 votes to overturn President Biden's victory in the state, has described the phone call as “perfect.”

“My phone call to the Georgia Secretary of State, with many other people, including numerous lawyers, knowingly on the line, was absolutely PERFECT and appropriate. YES, it was a PERFECT CALL,” he said in a statement emailed late Sunday.

entire article:
Watergate prosecutor: Georgia case could ‘send Donald Trump to prison' (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2022)

A witness testified that Giuliani claimed to have plenty of theories, but not any evidence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2022)

espola said:


> A witness testified that Giuliani claimed to have plenty of theories, but not any evidence.


That would have been Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers.
A very honorable man.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> That would have been Arizona House Speaker Rusty Bowers.
> A very honorable man.


And he claims to be a conservative Republican who voted for t.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 21, 2022)

So when the hearings we're about to start husker and espola started to post a lot in this thread.

I notice that has dried up.

Wonder why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2022)

E started the thread so . . . ?


Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope she runs for president.


My first post


Desert Hound said:


> "Despite all the outrage and the threats of charging “insurrectionists” with sedition—the act of attempting to overthrow the government—proving them based upon actual facts and evidence seems to be increasingly unlikely. For example, Michael Cantrell reported on America’s Sheriff that:
> 
> “Many of the trials for individuals involved in the Capitol riot of January 6th have started and much to the chagrin of liberals everywhere, the charges these folks are facing aren’t quite as serious as we were all led to believe they would be. In fact, the Justice Department has now said that the body of evidence in these cases is not as damaging as it was previously thought to be.”
> 
> Further, developing reports indicate that *none* of the 400 people who have been arrested for their involvement in the riot have been charged with sedition, according to the Post Millennial. The *most serious charge that has been brought against a defendant in this incident has been assault.* To be clear, *there is quite a leap between the charges of assault—and the charges of conspiring to overthrow the government*."


Yours, nuff said.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> So when the hearings we're about to start husker and espola started to post a lot in this thread.
> 
> I notice that has dried up.
> 
> Wonder why?


Are you going to tell me what my hopes are now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> And he claims to be a conservative Republican who voted for t.


Yeah, so?
Do you have a point?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> The opening statement was too long.  Let's get to the good stuff.


You were sooo excited when this began. husker as well. 

At some point you have to realize the Ds running the show are Lucy holding the football and you (Charlie Brown) are the one trying to line up that kick...that never happens because she pulls away the ball. 

You fall for it ever time.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah, so?
> Do you have a point?


In spite of that, he did not follow t's orders.  He put the Constitution and American values ahead of his own interests.

Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> You were sooo excited when this began. husker as well.
> 
> At some point you have to realize the Ds running the show are Lucy holding the football and you (Charlie Brown) are the one trying to line up that kick...that never happens because she pulls away the ball.
> 
> You fall for it ever time.


Which of t's crimes as exposed in the hearings are you trying to excuse here?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> In spite of that, he did not follow t's orders.  He put the Constitution and American values ahead of his own interests.
> 
> Wasn't that obvious?


Obvious?
What seems obvious, 99% of conservative Republicans would have done the same thing.
Everyone of those Republicans denied Trumps request to break the law.
You seem to be assuming that because of ones political affiliation, one is a scofflaw?
Again your point?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obvious?
> What seems obvious, 99% of conservative Republicans would have done the same thing.
> Everyone of those Republicans denied Trumps request to break the law.
> You seem to be assuming that because of ones political affiliation, one is a scofflaw?
> Again your point?


That's one viewpoint.  From another perspective, 100% of t-supporting scofflaws have claimed to be conservative Republicans.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> That's one viewpoint.  From another perspective, 100% of t-supporting scofflaws have claimed to be conservative Republicans.


Only a lying idiot would say....the gentlemen testifying were T supporters and didn't break the law...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> That's one viewpoint.  From another perspective, 100% of t-supporting scofflaws have claimed to be conservative Republicans.


That’s why they like Trump, he’s just like them. He’s not actually religious, he’s not actually patriotic, he’s actually not great at business, he’s not actually a conservative, he laughs at people in the military for being suckers, he needs to make things up about others to make himself feel better about himself, he only backs the blue if they do what he wants them to do. They, like Trump, just use these things as a crutch in an attempt to con-vince others of the illusion they want to portray.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> A witness testified that Giuliani claimed to have plenty of theories, but not any evidence.


Multiple posters ( Many ) accused YOU of disgusting foul repulsive behavior
on the original SoCalSoccer forum, citing your actions with evidence that was 
verifiable and easy to locate until the initial site was purposely corrupted and 
then deleted. As was the same on the second site until it was corrupted and deleted.

There is mountains of evidence that show what happened on/after Nov 3rd 2020.
The problem was not the secured evidence, it was the corruption of the real voter 
evidence that has NEVER happened before.

Example yesterday, Adam Schiff rolled out the Mother/Daughter team that everyone
knows committed Voter Fraud during the 3:00 am shutdown. What he did was what he
and YOU do all the time, that is change/alter the original evidence and use " Emotion "
as a hammer to try and pound blatant falsehoods into the public discourse.

THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT, AND RUBY FREEMAN AND HER 
DAUGHTER WANDREA ARSHAYE MOSS ( AS WILL MANY OTHERS )
WILL REGRET BEING USED AS A DEMOCRAT/RACE INFLUANCING TOOL 
TO HIDE THE TRUTH ABOUT THE MASSIVE ELECTION FRAUD THEY AND 
OTHERS PERPATRATED ON NOV 3RD 2020 THAT INSTALLED A LEATHAL 
DESTRUCTIVE FORCE THAT IS DESTROYING AMERICA.

THEY WILL EVENTUALLY REGRET THEIR ACTIONS JUST AS YOU WILL AT SOME
POINT.

YOU CANNOT HIDE FROM THE TRUTH !


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s why they like Trump, he’s just like them. He’s not actually religious, he’s not actually patriotic, he’s actually not great at business, he’s not actually a conservative, he laughs at people in the military for being suckers, he needs to make things up about others to make himself feel better about himself, he only backs the blue if they do what he wants them to do. They, like Trump, just use these things as a crutch in an attempt to con-vince others of the illusion they want to portray.


You are sick with TDS.
Seek Mental help before you lose it.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only a lying idiot would say....the gentlemen testifying were T supporters and didn't break the law...


You seem to have an ingrown thought there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> You seem to have an ingrown thought there.


Your "deductive reasoning" sounds like it came from Daffy Duck 
" 100% of t-supporting scofflaws have claimed to be conservative Republicans "
Therefore if you're a conservative Republican who supported Trump, you're a scofflaw.....
I'm sure that makes perfect sense to Daffy, but are you that fucked up also?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your "deductive reasoning" sounds like it came from Daffy Duck
> " 100% of t-supporting scofflaws have claimed to be conservative Republicans "
> Therefore if you're a conservative Republican who supported Trump, you're a scofflaw.....
> I'm sure that makes perfect sense to Daffy, but are you that fucked up also?


"T-supporting scofflaws" is the subject of that phrase.

Please try harder.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> "T-supporting scofflaws" is the subject of that phrase.
> 
> Please try harder.


It never phases that one to either misunderstand or in this case make up his own interpretation of what he ‘feels’  you meant to say.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It never phases that one to either misunderstand or in this case make up his own interpretation of what he ‘feels’  you meant to say.


He's always looking for something to be pissed off at.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> "T-supporting scofflaws" is the subject of that phrase.
> 
> Please try harder.


Your deductive reasoning is flawed
That's as far down the rabbit hole I'll venture..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2022)

espola said:


> You seem to have an ingrown thought there.


That was not phrased well...


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your deductive reasoning is flawed
> That's as far down the rabbit hole I'll venture..


That's not "deductive reasoning".  It's elementary school grammar.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 23, 2022)

One of the interesting things about the hearings and before them is they were saying it is crazy and not patriotic to accept election results.

Lets take a look back in history to see if the D party abides by that line of thought.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2022)

espola said:


> That's not "deductive reasoning".  It's elementary school grammar.


Post an obtuse reply, change the subject and down the rabbit hole you go....
I agree whatever reasoning you used in your reply was not "deductive reasoning"...it was, however, you rambling like Magoo...


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Post an obtuse reply, change the subject and down the rabbit hole you go....
> I agree whatever reasoning you used in your reply was not "deductive reasoning"...it was, however, you rambling like Magoo...


My statement was quite clear.  Anything obtuse about it was on your end.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2022)

espola said:


> My statement was quite clear.  Anything obtuse about it was on your end.


Clear as mud Magoo.
No one ever said you didn't honestly earn your moniker Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2022)

espola said:


> My statement was quite clear.  Anything obtuse about it was on your end.


I feel there is a picture of LE in the dictionary under obtuse.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I feel there is a picture of LE in the dictionary under obtuse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


>


I once told a friend that a comment he made was quite astute, he in an offended tone said, “WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!”.


----------



## watfly (Jun 24, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> One of the interesting things about the hearings and before them is they were saying it is crazy and not patriotic to accept election results.
> 
> Lets take a look back in history to see if the D party abides by that line of thought.


Trump took it to a whole other level, however, you have to wonder if one of the Dem candidates was a sitting president that didn't get reelected if they would have pulled a similar stunt.   We saw the weaponization of the IRS and FBI under Obama, so its not out of the realm of possibility.  The doesn't condone what Trump did to try to intimidate other officials to assist in overturning the results.  IMO that disqualifies him to run for office again.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

watfly said:


> Trump took it to a whole other level, however, you have to wonder if one of the Dem candidates was a sitting president that didn't get reelected if they would have pulled a similar stunt.   We saw the weaponization of the IRS and FBI under Obama, so its not out of the realm of possibility.  The doesn't condone what Trump did to try to intimidate other officials to assist in overturning the results.  IMO that disqualifies him to run for office again.


Al Gore, January 2001:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

So you two wanna go that route..okay
I can't tell if this is Daffy or Magoo...


----------



## watfly (Jun 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Al Gore, January 2001:


Kudos to Gore, that was the standup thing to do.  Maxine Waters is the poster child for term limits.  We're also fortunate that individuals in the Trump administration stood up for what was right, as yesterday's hearing illustrated.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

According to today's testimony, t got into a fistfight with Secret Service agents in The Beast because they wouldn't take him to the Capitol on Jan 6.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> According to today's testimony, t got into a fistfight with Secret Service agents in The Beast because they wouldn't take him to the Capitol on Jan 6.


They should have tased him.....


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

There has been some discussion among the pundits wondering if there was going to be a John Dean equivalent in these hearings.

Gentlemen, may I introduce Ms Cassidy Hutchinson, former White House staff member and current American Patriot.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

This is going to make a great movie soon.  Alec Baldwin as the Fat Man?


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Baldref still thinks treason is funny.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> This is going to make a great movie soon.  Alec Baldwin as the Fat Man?


Screenwriters will have a lot of fun with this --

"I left the office and went down to the dining room and I noticed that the door was propped open and the valet was inside the dining room changing the table cloth off of the dining room table. He motioned for me to come in and then pointed towards the front of the room near the fireplace mantle and the TV where I first noticed there was ketchup dripping down the wall and there's a shattered porcelain plate on the floor." Hutchinson said that the valet told her that Trump was "extremely angry" at Barr "and had thrown his lunch against the wall, which was causing them to have to clean up."









						Catch up: These are the key lines from Cassidy Hutchinson's testimony at today's hearing
					

The House committee investigating the Jan. 6 insurrection at the US Capitol is holding its sixth public hearing of the month. Watch live and follow the latest news updates here.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Comment stolen from Benjamin Wittes on twitter --

"Somewhere at Mar-a-Lago, there are broken dishes on the floor and ketchup on the walls."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> This is going to make a great movie soon.  Alec Baldwin as the Fat Man?


Alec has his own legal problems...maybe Trump and Baldwin can share a cell...


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Alec has his own legal problems...maybe Trump and Biden can share a cell...


Biden?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Biden?


Baldwin...my bad...


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump...my bad...


I don't think that is any better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't think that is any better.


Check it again...


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> According to today's testimony, t got into a fistfight with Secret Service agents in The Beast because they wouldn't take him to the Capitol on Jan 6.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> This is going to make a great movie soon.  Alec Baldwin as the Fat Man?


Seriously? Didn't Alex shoot someone on the movie set?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841


There's two sides to be told...can't wait to hear from the agents.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> There's two sides to be told...can't wait to hear from the agents.


Who cares Lion.  T is crazy and f up in the head. Seriously, why do you even care?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2022)

crush said:


> Who cares Lion.  T is crazy and f up in the head. Seriously, why do you even care?


The truth is important...so far the "committee" has exposed seemingly criminal conspiracy and activities by Mr. Trump and some of his closest advisors.
The f'd up and crazy is what got all of us to this point...we will see.


----------



## watfly (Jun 28, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541910389289635841


"Prepared to testify".  I'm not sure that means they will testify.  I wasn't under the impression the committee was allowing rebuttal witnesses.  I believe Hutchinson's testimony but there was quite a number of events that she didn't witness directly, but was second hand.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> "Prepared to testify".  I'm not sure that means they will testify.  I wasn't under the impression the committee was allowing rebuttal witnesses.  I believe Hutchinson's testimony but there was quite a number of events that she didn't witness directly, but was second hand.


No clue if they will allow someone to contest that Trump tried to carjack them.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

watfly said:


> "Prepared to testify".  I'm not sure that means they will testify.  I wasn't under the impression the committee was allowing rebuttal witnesses. * I believe Hutchinson's testimony* but there was quite a number of events that she didn't witness directly, but was second hand.


Wow, I call balls and strikes a lot different.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> No clue if they will allow someone to contest that Trump tried to carjack them.


t was going to drive a limo into the crowd and Watty believes that story........lol.  Jabs anyone?


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

*"Which POTUS Limo, there's two types? And not to get into security details too much, but has anyone been in either, I know she hasn't. I have, and its a physical impossibility for @realDonaldTrump to have grabbed the steering wheel. More fake news from unselect committee. a simple question on cross examine nation would've destroyed this puppets credibility. But they knew that, and of course would never allow it. That's how disinformation campaigns work... in Russia and in libtastic land"  K$H!*


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 28, 2022)

J6 Committee is one big Sh*t sandwich that the 
Lemmings are eating voraciously.

The TRUTH has them heaving it up almost right 
after swallowing.


----------



## crush (Jun 28, 2022)

Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					truthsocial.com


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Flynn takes the 5th when asked about his opinions on the peaceful transition  of power --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Flynn takes the 5th when asked about his opinions on the peaceful transition  of power --


Shocking.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 28, 2022)

espola said:


> There has been some discussion among the pundits wondering if there was going to be a John Deam equivalent in these hearings.
> 
> Gentlemen, may I introduce Ms Cassidy Hutchinson, former White House staff member and current American Patriot.


And again you will be let down.

I am sure you were on the edge of your seat for yrs listening to what the latest bombshell was that would finally be the end of T.

You would think at some point you would realize you are getting fed bs


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> And again you will be let down.
> 
> I am sure you were on the edge of your seat for yrs listening to what the latest bombshell was that would finally be the end of T.
> 
> You would think at some point you would realize you are getting fed bs


Again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Again?


Manifestation is a big thing with trumpists.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Manifestation is a big thing with trumpists.


I manifest and generate bruh. I am a special human brought here to bring in the new game of life. Pay to play, kickbacks, middleman, ass kissing, brown nosing, teachers pet, snitch, cheating, spying, lying and murder to win is no more Husker Du. I was born for this moment in time. The tables have been turned. Nowhere to hide and nowhere to run   Oh happy day!!!!


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

We will never surrender you cheaters & losers!!


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

@watfly


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

@watfly Do you still believe? This is from Cassidy. Trump cross examined her yesterday. Just wait for Tony and Bobby to come and speak, if their allowed. This is all one big soap opera and movie.  

"So when the president had gotten into the vehicle with Bobby, he thought that they were going up to the Capitol. And when Bobby had relayed to him, ‘We’re not, we don’t have the assets to do it, it’s not secure, we’re going back to the West Wing,’ the president had a very strong and very angry response to that. *Tony described him* *as being irate *((hear say hey hey)*)* The *president said to him something to the effect* ((I will just make shit up because I can and I want to work at CNN someday)),* ‘I’m the f—ing president*, *take me up to the Capitol now.*’ To which *Bobby responded*, ((more hear say hey you))‘Sir, we have to go back to the West Wing.’ *He then reached up front of the vehicle to grab at the steering wheel*. Mr. Engel grabbed his arm, he said, ‘Sir, you need to take your hand off the steering wheel. We’re going back to the West Wing, we’re not going to the Capitol.’ Mr. Trump then used his free hand to lunge towards Bobby Engel.”


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

The trap was set and they took the bait.  Oh boy oh boy, we got some real dumb dumbs who think they smart.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

You all wanted ww3 and you get what you ask for killers. Elites got caught sitting on the fence and now they stuck.  War is the only way out for cheaters who lie and make $$$$ in war and cheat to win.  Please you guys, send your kids first to fight these wars. Pull them out of college and get their asses down to Army headquarters to give up their education to fight and stand with Ukraine.  If you anyone of you losers are willing to send your kid, then I will listen to you.  I'm super disappointed in so many of you. Talk about a selfish group


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 29, 2022)

I don't know why anyone even bothers with this show (that is what it is) either Liberal or Conservative...Trump and conservatives have no way of defending themselves. The funniest part is Liz Cheney is the "Republican" representative...who might just be the most hated conservative currently in office.

Really, just a show for far lefties still upset about Trump. Humble yourselves and imagine if the shoe was on the other foot. #MaxineWaters

Anyway, no more time for this nonsense.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

MARsSPEED said:


> I don't know why anyone even bothers with this show (that is what it is) either Liberal or Conservative...Trump and conservatives have no way of defending themselves. The funniest part is Liz Cheney is the "Republican" representative...who might just be the most hated conservative currently in office.
> 
> Really, just a show for far lefties still upset about Trump. Humble yourselves and imagine if the shoe was on the other foot. #MaxineWaters
> 
> Anyway, no more time for this nonsense.


I like how you pop in every so often Mars. I wish you would chime in more and help fix this shit brah. The war drum is beating because these monsters got caught cheating, spying, killing and lying all day and everyday to make money and control the power. Epstein is gone and his girl just got 20 years for allowing Elites to rape under age girls. I listen to the victims yesterday who were raped three times a day by elites who are on "The List" but "The List" is being kept from us. Hunter's Lap Top from Hell and JB dd Diary from hell is insane. DD now sees that her sexual addiction came from taking showers with her dad and having sex all the time as a kid. This is sad and needs our countries attention. Their only move is to lead us into WW3 now because so many people are blind to the Truth and need to actually be shown the Truth. . I just ask you guys on here WHO have been all in with lockdowns, masks, jabs, jabs for children, boosters and 100% support your neighbors and collogues to get fired for no jab and no college sports for kids who say no to jab. Plus, you want us to stand with Ukraine as you stand with them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2022)

The Insurrection Hearsay Hearings...?

The Secret Service is reportedly denying a dramatic tale told by a former White House aide that former President Trump tried to choke his Secret Service driver in a fit of rage on Jan. 6, 2021.

On Tuesday Cassidy Hutchinson also told the House special committee that an unhinged Mr. Trump tried to grab the presidential limousine’s steering wheel during the assault as he was driven from the “Stop the Steal” rally.


Citing “a source close to the Secret Service,” NBC News White House reporter Peter Alexander said Tuesday evening that this didn’t happen.









						Secret Service reportedly denies Cassidy Hutchinson’s Jan. 6 tale
					

The Secret Service is reportedly denying a dramatic tale told by a former White House aide that former President Trump tried to choke his Secret Service driver in a fit of rage on Jan. 6, 2021.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Insurrection Hearsay Hearings...?
> 
> The Secret Service is reportedly denying a dramatic tale told by a former White House aide that former President Trump tried to choke his Secret Service driver in a fit of rage on Jan. 6, 2021.
> 
> ...


Apparently hearsay is relied upon in Congressional hearings.  I don't doubt that that's what she thought she heard, but I have some doubts that that's what actually happened until I hear it from those who witnessed it first hand.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> Apparently hearsay is relied upon in Congressional hearings.  I don't doubt that that's what she thought she heard, but I have some doubts that that's what actually happened until I hear it from those who witnessed it first hand.


She is a first-hand witness to the tale related by the SS agent involved.  It's up to the SS agent now to tell the rest of the story, under oath.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

espola said:


> She is a first-hand witness to the tale related by the SS agent involved.  It's up to the SS agent now to tell the rest of the story, under oath.


Wrong.  Tony Ornato is the one that allegedly told her the story (although he denies it).  Ornato is not SS.  I haven't seen any evidence that the committee will call any rebuttal witnesses.  Their is plenty of real evidence to skewer Trump on without some testifying to a rumor.  The whole process looks corrupt when you rely on hearsay instead of first hand accounts that are readily available.  Just the facts ma'am.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> Apparently hearsay is relied upon in Congressional hearings.  I don't doubt that that's what she thought she heard, but I have some doubts that that's what actually happened until I hear it from those who witnessed it first hand.


Those in the room at that point were only the most ardent and thoroughly vetted trump loyalist (those with knee pads). Those type don’t talk . . . until they get kicked to the curb as the defamation campaign begins.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> Wrong.  Tony Ornato is the one that allegedly told her the story (although he denies it).  Ornato is not SS.  I haven't seen any evidence that the committee will call any rebuttal witnesses.  Their is plenty of real evidence to skewer Trump on without some testifying to a rumor.  The whole process looks corrupt when you rely on hearsay instead of first hand accounts that are readily available.  Just the facts ma'am.


And Ornato was not in the car with Trump.  So her account is 3rd hand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> Wrong.  Tony Ornato is the one that allegedly told her the story (although he denies it).  Ornato is not SS.  I haven't seen any evidence that the committee will call any rebuttal witnesses.  Their is plenty of real evidence to skewer Trump on without some testifying to a rumor.  The whole process looks corrupt when you rely on hearsay instead of first hand accounts that are readily available.  Just the facts ma'am.


Trump has shown us who he is for decades. As far as those who wish to believe different, that is on them. He’s the same guy, being president only made it worse.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has shown us who he is for decades. As far as those who wish to believe different, that is on them. He’s the same guy, being president only made it worse.


That's why its unnecessary to use 3rd hand accounts and prohibit rebuttal witnesses.  It undermines the substantive evidence and the credibility of the hearings when you rely on rumor and 3rd hand reports.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

watfly said:


> That's why its unnecessary to use 3rd hand accounts and prohibit rebuttal witnesses.  It undermines the substantive evidence and the credibility of the hearings when you rely on rumor and 3rd hand reports.


Don’t worry Trump isn’t going to jail. The wealthy and connected hardly ever do. Trump will continue his battle against the “cabal”, the “liberal media” and “the storm” is still on the horizon!


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don’t worry Trump isn’t going to jail. The wealthy and connected hardly ever do. Trump will continue his battle against the “cabal”, the “liberal media” and “the storm” is still on the horizon!


Not my point, but it seems like a waste if a criminal referral doesn't come out of this.  If the point of the hearings is that Trump is a bad dude I don't think it has changed anyone's opinion either way based upon the manner in which the hearings have been conducted (ie trying him in a Court of Public Opinion).  It would have been much less divisive and more productive if they just turned their findings over to the FBI.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Flynn takes the 5th when asked about his opinions on the peaceful transition  of power --


Adam " Espola " Schiff posts his own directive.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don’t worry Trump isn’t going to jail. The wealthy and connected hardly ever do. Trump will continue his battle against the “cabal”, the “liberal media” and “the storm” is still on the horizon!


You possibly will.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

Absolutely impossible to do what that LIAR stated through " Hearsay " yesterday.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2022)

We don't allow hearsay testimony in court for a very good reason. It is unreliable.

If the committee had good evidence of something they would not push out crap like this. Further in their hearing there was no cross of this person. 

And no espola it is now not up to the agents to testify. 

If this were not a dog and pony show, the committee should have verified the testimony of this person before airing it as evidence.

They are proceeding in a manner of a kangaroo court.

I know you may like predetermined outcomes, but most people prefer a fair and open process.

And more importantly it is amazing this is the D focus. A crap load of economic issues that they are not doing anything about, but prefer to spend time on someone who has been out of office for 18 months. This is why Nov will not be kind to the Ds. They fiddle while Rome burns.


----------



## watfly (Jun 29, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> We don't allow hearsay testimony in court for a very good reason. It is unreliable.
> 
> If the committee had good evidence of something they would not push out crap like this. Further in their hearing there was no cross of this person.
> 
> ...


The hits just keep coming.









						Trump lawyer insists Cassidy Hutchinson did NOT write handwritten note
					

Donald Trump's ex-lawyer Eric Herschmann said he penned the note that Cassidy Hutchinson said she wrote on January 6, which was shown as evidence during Tuesday's explosive hearing.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Just FYI she testified that this happened in the Beast limo which apparently wasn't in service that day.  Apparently they were in a SUV that didn't have partitions.  Nevertheless, this is an easy issue to resolve.  Just let the SS agents that were there testify.  If the committee doesn't do that its clear proof of a dog and pony show that's not interested in the truth.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has shown us who he is for decades. As far as those who wish to believe different, that is on them. He’s the same guy, being president only made it worse.


pretty good take - the same goes for the current resident...a bit more degraded (physically and mentally) and a lot more harmful to the average American.  hate as you want on trumpy, most were better off then than now, mean tweets from the toilet and all. 

trumpy is who he is, many were hoping he would at least show 5% presidential attributes that could carry him through.  Still turned out to be a clown...with that said, less of a clown than the current degraded clown sitting in the chair, surrounded by other clowns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

Happened again said:


> pretty good take - the same goes for the current resident...a bit more degraded (physically and mentally) and a lot more harmful to the average American.  hate as you want on trumpy, most were better off then than now, mean tweets from the toilet and all.
> 
> trumpy is who he is, many were hoping he would at least show 5% presidential attributes that could carry him through.  Still turned out to be a clown...with that said, less of a clown than the current degraded clown sitting in the chair, surrounded by other clowns.


You underestimate the damage Trump did. One must dig past the on the surface, transactional images portrayed. Do you think the Trump tax plan, his insistence on keeping the interest rate low, his tariffs/“trade war”, coupled with his market manipulation helped get us where we are now? All his fault? Of course not. Culpability?


----------



## Happened again (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You underestimate the damage Trump did. One must dig past the on the surface, transactional images portrayed. Do you think the Trump tax plan, his insistence on keeping the interest rate low, his tariffs/“trade war”, coupled with his market manipulation helped get us where we are now? All his fault? Of course not. Culpability?


You make everything about trump, silly goose.  Please do your homework before you talk about stuff like this.  Do tax cuts drive inflation? Did corporate investement increase as a result of corporate tax reduction?  Did multinational companies choose to invest in the US vs offshore as a result of tax relief? did wages rise higher than inflation?  geez.....not everything is your boogerman's fault.  Cutting tarriffs now would help, but we aren't doing it from a position of power.  Why weren't they lifted immedietedly?  

was your boogerman a knucklehead?  sure.  The current senior citizen in power is incapable of not being a hollow politician and doesn't understand  how to govern.  He's used sitting on the senate floor and debating stuff.  At least he has cue cards now I guess.

Anyway, in 10 years you will be blaming trumpy boy for your problems.  I was just in your state, sucks to own a gas car. The weather was lovely though, which is  a great thing - central coast is the real deal, except for gas prices.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You underestimate the damage Trump did. One must dig past the on the surface, transactional images portrayed. Do you think the Trump tax plan, his insistence on keeping the interest rate low, his tariffs/“trade war”, coupled with his market manipulation helped get us where we are now? All his fault? Of course not. Culpability?


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

So many on here will be eating crow and humble pie SOON. Answer me this, all you who think Trump is a chump and a big clown. Who is really in charge of this country?


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

NEW — Judge clears Trump of contempt in New York attorney general's fraud investigation

A New York judge ruled Wednesday that Donald Trump is no longer in contempt for failing to turn over documents demanded in a subpoena  by the state's attorney general. (CBS)


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

crush said:


> *"Which POTUS Limo, there's two types? And not to get into security details too much, but has anyone been in either, I know she hasn't. I have, and its a physical impossibility for @realDonaldTrump to have grabbed the steering wheel. More fake news from unselect committee. a simple question on cross examine nation would've destroyed this puppets credibility. But they knew that, and of course would never allow it. That's how disinformation campaigns work... in Russia and in libtastic land"  K$H!*


The very idea that our president acted so irresponsibly against his secret service agents is ludicrous. 

Of course it didn’t happen. 

It’s not like he knew the proud patriots on the Ellipse were armed with deadly weapons and were waiting for his command to storm the Capitol. Now if THAT were true, I’d be the first to call for his indictment.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> The very idea that our president acted so irresponsibly against his secret service agents is ludicrous.
> 
> Of course it didn’t happen.
> 
> It’s not like he knew the proud patriots on the Ellipse were armed with deadly weapons and were waiting for his command to storm the Capitol. Now if THAT were true, I’d be the first to call for his indictment.


Espola and Husker also pushed "Trump the Chump" peed on people in Moscow. I don't have time to go back and read all their BS but karma is coming. What a time to be alive. I am the healthiest I have ever been in. I got sick for one day the other day. First time in a very long time a fel a head cold and aches in my head. Zink and sunlight and lot's of water healed me.  @everyone on here at the forum.  Take the SNL actor at his word and do not go for more juice.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

crush said:


> Espola and Husker also pushed "Trump the Chump" peed on people in Moscow. I don't have time to go back and read all their BS but karma is coming. What a time to be alive. I am the healthiest I have ever been in. I got sick for one day the other day. First time in a very long time a fel a head cold and aches in my head. Zink and sunlight and lot's of water healed me.  @everyone on here at the forum.  Take the SNL actor at his word and do not go for more juice.


This awful hearsay.  Really !It’s a textbook federal rule that there are no exceptions to hearsay in a criminal matter. None.  Especially hearsay of the defendant’s own statements. Come on now !

“She” claims she directly heard Trump say “Take the effing mags away. They're not here to hurt me. Let them in, let my people in. They can march to the Capitol after the rally is over”. 

You pantywaists better get over it, because we’re coming after you!


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

She was a very junior, adolescent, pre-pubescent, juvenile, teething, newborn, fetus, embryo, twinkle in her father’s eye. No experience in government.  Give me a break.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

Once again a low intellect forum poster has stolen my Identity to confuse.

ALL of the Presidential Limos have a separation panel that divides the
back seating area from the driver compartment. All windows have bullet
traps around the full circumference of each piece of glass, including the 
one that can be raised and lowered between the two front seats and the 
back compartment. There is no physical way for any normal size individual 
to access the driver or the steering wheel thru the partition, let alone a
man as rotund ( Fat ) as Donald J. Trump.

The Jan 6th committee is done, one BIG sh@t sandwich that only the 
lemmings of this country will consume. And regurgitate shortly there after.





See that partition thru the window, you ain't getting thru that.
The Don would be stuck at the shoulders with no movement 
feasible.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> She was a very junior, adolescent, pre-pubescent, juvenile, teething, newborn, fetus, embryo, twinkle in her father’s eye. No experience in government.  Give me a break.


Go away .......
Adam wants his blanket back.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

You know there was a short time when Italian trains ran on time.

But you libturds will go on and on about a few flaws the great man that did that had.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2022)

Happened again said:


> You make everything about trump, silly goose.  Please do your homework before you talk about stuff like this.  Do tax cuts drive inflation? Did corporate investement increase as a result of corporate tax reduction?  Did multinational companies choose to invest in the US vs offshore as a result of tax relief? did wages rise higher than inflation?  geez.....not everything is your boogerman's fault.  Cutting tarriffs now would help, but we aren't doing it from a position of power.  Why weren't they lifted immedietedly?
> 
> was your boogerman a knucklehead?  sure.  The current senior citizen in power is incapable of not being a hollow politician and doesn't understand  how to govern.  He's used sitting on the senate floor and debating stuff.  At least he has cue cards now I guess.
> 
> Anyway, in 10 years you will be blaming trumpy boy for your problems.  I was just in your state, sucks to own a gas car. The weather was lovely though, which is  a great thing - central coast is the real deal, except for gas prices.


You excuse or make excuses for everything Trump does. I point out what trump does none of which has held me back, I’m doing quite well. Even Trump himself couldn’t understand why he was so adored . . . "I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose voters?” He, in a rare moment of honest befuddlement, mused quizzically.


----------



## Happened again (Jun 29, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You excuse or make excuses for everything Trump does. I point out what trump does none of which has held me back, I’m doing quite well. Even Trump himself couldn’t understand why he was so adored . . . "I could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot somebody and I wouldn't lose voters?” He, in a rare moment of honest befuddlement, mused quizzically.


Where are these excuses you reference?  and spare me you as an example of doing quite well. Your  tds impairs your ability to look over your wall.  I teed up a few things for you to easily refute and you couldn't even do that.  Your daily contribution is infused with partisan rhetoric.  what part of "I think trump is an idiot" do you not understand.  maybe you buy into bobblhead media on tv, many and most of us "commoners" really don't care.  Fuel, food, shelter - that's what matters.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2022)

Liz rocks Reagan Library Foundation crowd --


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2022)

Glenn Greenwald
@ggreenwald

As any lawyer will tell you (if being honest), few things are less reliable than a proceeding with no adversarial component. These hearings have zero.

One can assign whatever blame one wants for that, but perhaps it means journalists should be...skeptical...of assertions there.

If, yesterday, you followed conservative journalists or analysts -- and really, why would anyone do such a thing: just block and ignore them -- you'd have heard instant skepticism even over the physics of Hutchinson's claim that Trump was able to grab the wheel of the "Beast."

Maybe parts of Hutchinson's story is true (although the part that got the instant attention and calls for prosecution -- Trump assaulted his agents and grabbed the wheel of the Beast! -- was highly dubious on its face), but *journalistic* skepticism, not cheerleading, is needed.

This ( ) is exactly what happened: largely due to Twitter dynamics.

If, as a journalist, you don't *instantly* join the liberal mob -- if you wait to see how facts emerge -- you stand accused of sin.

But if you jump on board, applause, virality and cable bookings are yours.


It's literally impossible to count how many times during the Trump years some *blockbuster!* Russiagate event materialized - the thing that was going to be the fatal blow - and journalists spent all day on Twitter reflexively peddling it, only to watch it fall apart over and over

For many (I'd say: most) corporate journalists, "Twitter" = "liberal Twitter" = "the only constituency that matters."


----------



## fourteenknots (Jun 29, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Glenn Greenwald
> @ggreenwald
> 
> As any lawyer will tell you (if being honest), few things are less reliable than a proceeding with no adversarial component. These hearings have zero.
> ...


Exactly right. That child who may have visited the west wing for a day or so is a bad news liar. She said she was right there in the beast when she says she saw first hand that Trump grabbed the wheel, floored it to the capitol, and then punched out the pantywaist agent who tried to stop him.

Ridiculous, right ?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Exactly right. That child who may have visited the west wing for a day or so is a bad news liar. She said she was right there in the beast when she says she saw first hand that Trump grabbed the wheel, floored it to the capitol, and then punched out the pantywaist agent who tried to stop him.
> 
> Ridiculous, right ?


That's not what she said.


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

You guys on here who think t is a clown and a dumb dumb need to wake up *q*uickly









						Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					truthsocial.com


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

*CNN’s Wallace Praises Cassidy Hutchinson Testimony — ‘She Was Just Brilliant’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2022)

Ratings show Fox News viewers tuning out Jan. 6 hearings
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Fox News Channel is airing the Jan. 6 committee hearings  when they occur in daytime hours and a striking number of the network's viewers have made clear they'd rather be doing something else.




					apnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

6,000,000 people daily watched the coverage....
That leaves approx. 326,403,650 not watching. 
Guess they were doing something else....


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Haha some serious teeth gnashing going on in here from I love Trumpers. Too funny. 
I take it you all must be realizing that things aren't going well for Trump at the Jan 6th hearing, even if you're not watching. But don't take my word for it as even the far right leaning Washington Examiner is saying Trump has been proven unfit by the Jan 6th hearing. 









						Trump proven unfit for power again
					

Former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson’s Tuesday testimony ought to ring the death knell for former President Donald Trump’s political career. Trump is unfit to be anywhere near power ever again.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> 6,000,000 people daily watched the coverage....
> That leaves approx. 326,403,650 not watching.
> Guess they were doing something else....


Imagine if this logic is how the world actually worked.  Vanilla is the best ice cream because it sells the most gallons.  Avatar is the best movie because it sold the most tickets. Hillary Clinton won the election because she got the most votes.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

crush said:


> *CNN’s Wallace Praises Cassidy Hutchinson Testimony — ‘She Was Just Brilliant’*
> 
> View attachment 14117


I take it you didn't watch? Yet still you have an opinion...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Exactly right. That child who may have visited the west wing for a day or so is a bad news liar. She said she was right there in the beast when she says she saw first hand that Trump grabbed the wheel, floored it to the capitol, and then punched out the pantywaist agent who tried to stop him.
> 
> Ridiculous, right ?


Punched out the pantywaist agent. Huh? Is this suppose to be a serious post... lol


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

God this whole thread is pure comedy.


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I take it you didn't watch? Yet still you have an opinion...


Your take is correct and I do have opinions on what others have to say. Cassidy got third hand information and I can do the same.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

crush said:


> Your take is correct and I do have opinions on what others have to say. Cassidy got third hand information and I can do the same.


So it's like a reverse psychology type thing. To discredit her use of third hand information your going to yourself use third hand information. lol
That sure is some extraordinary powers of deduction you got there, amigo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Great point, the soft on crime approach worked so well ending crime in the streets of our cities. What could go wrong with letting the politicians start openly breaking the law?

Good grief. You keep this nonsense up and I'm going to have to start calling you Chesa Boudin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 14119


Hmm... let me see if I follow you you Chesa. We should ignore sedition because Biden has a sucky immigration policy. That's a totally powerful point bro.  lol

But to bring it back to Trump, if he broke the law do you think he should be held accountable? As in go to jail...


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... let me see if I follow you you Chesa. We should ignore sedition because Biden has a sucky immigration policy. That's a totally powerful point bro.  lol
> 
> But to bring it back to Trump, if he broke the law do you think he should be held accountable? As in go to jail...


And the crimes continue as he tries to buy off or scare off witnesses.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2022)

You only have to watch the first 3 minutes --


----------



## crush (Jun 30, 2022)

espola said:


> You only have to watch the first 3 minutes --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... let me see if I follow you you Chesa. We should ignore sedition because Biden has a sucky immigration policy. That's a totally powerful point bro.  lol
> 
> But to bring it back to Trump, if he broke the law do you think he should be held accountable? As in go to jail...


Pay attention t....
Sedition and Biden have nothing to do with one another....
Read up ya wanker...I've said several times that those who broke the law, including Trump, should be prosecuted and Don could share a cell with Hunter....and I've stated Trump is a narcissistic megalomaniac & he's f'd up in the head.
Bringing it back to Joe Biden, you gonna vote for him again? I didn't vote for Trump either time and I didn't vote for Uncle Joe either...
Joe's a liar, he's weak and he's lost in his own world...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pay attention t....
> Sedition and Biden have nothing to do with one another....
> Read up ya wanker...I've said several times that those who broke the law, including Trump, should be prosecuted and Don could share a cell with Hunter....and I've stated Trump is a narcissistic megalomaniac & he's f'd up in the head.
> Bringing it back to Joe Biden, you gonna vote for him again? I didn't vote for Trump either time and I didn't vote for Uncle Joe either...
> Joe's a liar, he's weak and he's lost in his own world...


I am paying attention Chesa.  But you could have saved me some time by simply saying you think Trump is above the law, without babbling on about Biden.  This is the Insurrection Hearing thread after all.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Now I really kind of wondering Lion, do you just think Trump is about the law or how do you draw the line? Please don't tell me you're going to go full San Francisco and think all conservatives should be above the law (you know... because of Joe Biden not protecting the boarder and all)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I am paying attention Chesa.  But you could have saved me some time by simply saying you think Trump is above the law, without babbling on about Biden.  This is the Insurrection Hearing thread after all.


I don't think Trump is above the law...you seem to be myopic and somewhat touched in the head...I'm sorry for you.
So Biden is your boy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Now I really kind of wondering Lion, do you just think Trump is about the law or how do you draw the line? Please don't tell me you're going to go full San Francisco and think all conservatives should be above the law?


Break the law go to jail...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't think Trump is above the law...you seem to be myopic and somewhat touched in the head...I'm sorry for you.
> So Biden is you boy?


Dang, now you're going to the personal attacks. I must have really hurt your little feelings by forcing you to say you don't think Trump is above the law. How myopic of me!


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Break the law go to jail...


Not that hard of a concept. Not sure why it took you 4 posts and multiple personal insults to finally admit it?

(Wait for it everybody.. this too is somehow going to be Biden fault)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Dang, now you're going to the personal attacks. I must have really hurt your little feelings by forcing you to say you don't think Trump is above the law. How myopic of me!


Personal?
You are the one who started with some Chea bullshit, so cry me a river
Forced me ? It's been posted many times...you pin headed buffoon...comprehension problems ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Not that hard of a concept. Not sure why it took you 4 posts and multiple personal insults to finally admit it?
> 
> (Wait for it everybody.. I'm sure Lions hawing and humming is Biden fault too)


Not sure why you give a fuck...
So you're good with Biden's border policy?
Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............................................................


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Personal?
> You are the one who started with some Chea bullshit, so cry me a river
> Forced me ? It's been posted many times...you pin headed buffoon...comprehension problems ?


Well... if you go back and reread your posts in here you've pretty clearly been doing everything you can to avoid talking about Trump's actions on Jan 6th. It's all just Joe Biden this, Joe Biden that. Seems to me thats pretty close to what Chesa and the lefties are always trying to do with the whole defund the police thing. You know, society (or in Trumps case apparently Joe Biden to you) are to blame for crime, not the criminals.

If it walk like Chesa Boudin, and talks like Chesa Boudin... (can you see where I'm going with this?)


----------



## tenacious (Jun 30, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not sure why you give a fuck...
> So you're good with Biden's border policy?
> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............................................................


I don't like Biden's border policy. Does that mean I'm not allowed to call out Trump or the soft on crime crowd? I mean this is the Jan 6th thread, and if we're not allowed to talk about Trump alleged crimes in here, then I'm not sure where you feel those discussions are suppose to happen?


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I don't like Biden's border policy.* Does that mean I'm not allowed to call out Trump* or the soft on crime crowd? I mean this is the Jan 6th thread, and if we're not allowed to talk about Trump alleged crimes in here, then I'm not sure where you feel those discussions are suppose to happen?


6 years and counting by people like you.  TDS is real and you got it big time.


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I don't like Biden's border policy. Does that mean I'm not allowed to call out Trump or the soft on crime crowd? I mean this is the Jan 6th thread, and if we're not allowed to talk about Trump alleged crimes in here, then I'm not sure where you feel those discussions are suppose to happen?


Where did I say you're not free to call out Trump? I thought we were free to converse about whatever....
Threads change directions and subjects daily. I'll have to go back and reread the rules regarding threads and what one can post in a given thread.
What happened January 6th is a given...what Biden does daily is news...
What alleged crimes would you like to post about princess?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Well... if you go back and reread your posts in here you've pretty clearly been doing everything you can to avoid talking about Trump's actions on Jan 6th. It's all just Joe Biden this, Joe Biden that. Seems to me thats pretty close to what Chesa and the lefties are always trying to do with the whole defund the police thing. You know, society (or in Trumps case apparently Joe Biden to you) are to blame for crime, not the criminals.
> 
> If it walk like Chesa Boudin, and talks like Chesa Boudin... (can you see where I'm going with this?)


Did the hearings create something new that hasn't been talked about on this thread?
Please speak up about your concerns from the hearing...I'll try not to confuse you by "changing" the thread subject.
So yes I see where this is going...apparently reasoning is not your strength..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

*Column: Liz Cheney’s principles were showing at the Reagan library. So were her politics.*

....“We are confronting a domestic threat that we have never faced before,” Cheney told the crowd of almost 700 people. “And that is a former president who is attempting to unravel the foundations of our constitutional republic. And he is aided by Republican leaders and elected officials who have made themselves willing hostages to this dangerous and irrational man.” ....









						Column: Liz Cheney's principles were showing at the Reagan library. So were her politics.
					

The Wyoming congresswoman brought her lonely battle to Simi Valley, a GOP stronghold. They loved her.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say you're not free to call out Trump? I thought we were free to converse about whatever....
> Threads change directions and subjects daily. I'll have to go back and reread the rules regarding threads and what one can post in a given thread.
> What happened January 6th is a given...what Biden does daily is news...
> What alleged crimes would you like to post about princess?


The great irony is apparently you can't criticize the hearing without being an ardent supporter of Trump.  Even after you've repeatedly been highly critical of Trump.  They way I look at this whole thing is from an old school perspective "two wrongs don't make a right".  The lack of self-awareness is always the most entertaining part of these threads.

I saw the testimony, I thought that Hutchinson felt she was telling the truth to the best of her recollection and appeared credible.  However, 2nd and 3rd hand testimony is notoriously unreliable.  I do question her honesty now, mostly because she claimed to pen the note that allegedly penned by someone else.  That's not something you would misremember.  If the committee is actually interested in the truth they will call the SS agents and the others that saw the events first hand that she testified to.  The fact that they didn't immediately after her testimony paints a pretty obvious picture.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> The great irony is apparently you can't criticize the hearing without being an ardent supporter of Trump.  Even after you've repeatedly been highly critical of Trump.  They way I look at this whole thing is from an old school perspective "two wrongs don't make a right".  The lack of self-awareness is always the most entertaining part of these threads.
> 
> I saw the testimony, I thought that Hutchinson felt she was telling the truth to the best of her recollection and appeared credible.  However, 2nd and 3rd hand testimony is notoriously unreliable.  I do question her honesty now, mostly because she claimed to pen the note that allegedly penned by someone else.  That's not something you would misremember.  If the committee is actually interested in the truth they will call the SS agents and the others that saw the events first hand that she testified to.  The fact that they didn't immediately after her testimony paints a pretty obvious picture.


Actually I think the problem was more along the lines of talking about Biden in response questions about Trump in the lead up to the Jan 6th attack on the nations capital is going to get you mocked. But hey, if there is a particular post of mine you think was out of line and feelings got hurt than I am happy to apologize.

Now as to Hutchinson, you could be right and she is lying? But I don't see what she would have to gain by it given her political background. Let me share a quote on her background from that Washington Examiner article I posted earlier:

_"Hutchinson’s resume alone should establish her credibility. The 25-year-old had already worked at the highest levels of conservative Republican politics, including in the offices of Sen. Ted Cruz (TX) and House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (LA), before becoming a top aide for former Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows.

In short, Hutchinson was a conservative Trumpist true believer and a tremendously credible one at that. She did not overstate things, did not seem to be seeking attention, and was very precise about how and why she knew what she related and about which testimony was firsthand and which was secondhand but able to be corroborated."









						Trump proven unfit for power again
					

Former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson’s Tuesday testimony ought to ring the death knell for former President Donald Trump’s political career. Trump is unfit to be anywhere near power ever again.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



_


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did the hearings create something new that hasn't been talked about on this thread?
> Please speak up about your concerns from the hearing...I'll try not to confuse you by "changing" the thread subject.
> So yes I see where this is going...apparently reasoning is not your strength..


Again... rather than asking me lets go back to what the Washington Examiner thought was worth talking about. Here's a taste to get us started:

_"What Hutchinson relayed was disturbing. She gave believable accounts of White House awareness that the planned Jan. 6 rally could turn violent. She repeated testimony that Trump not only knew that then-Vice President Mike Pence’s life had been credibly threatened that day but also that he was somewhere between uncaring and actually approving of Pence’s danger.

She also told, in detail, that Trump repeatedly insisted that he himself should join his supporters at the Capitol — even after being informed the crowd contained armed elements and that it was breaching the perimeter against an undermanned U.S. Capitol Police force.

Also distressing to hear were Hutchinson’s accounts of Trump’s repeated fits of rage, including dining table contents overturned and ketchup dishes thrown violently across the room. The worst by far, though, was that people immediately returning from being with Trump in the presidential vehicle told of the president trying to grab the wheel of the car to force it to be driven to the Capitol and then violently reaching for the neck of Secret Service agent Bobby Engel, who headed the president’s protective detail."










						Trump proven unfit for power again
					

Former White House aide Cassidy Hutchinson’s Tuesday testimony ought to ring the death knell for former President Donald Trump’s political career. Trump is unfit to be anywhere near power ever again.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



_


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

I know the news media likes to filter what we see, so let me share a link to Hutchinson's entire testimony so folks can judge for themselves. These are some pretty explosive accusations.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> The great irony is apparently you can't criticize the hearing without being an ardent supporter of Trump.  Even after you've repeatedly been highly critical of Trump.  They way I look at this whole thing is from an old school perspective "two wrongs don't make a right".  The lack of self-awareness is always the most entertaining part of these threads.
> 
> I saw the testimony, I thought that Hutchinson felt she was telling the truth to the best of her recollection and appeared credible.  However, 2nd and 3rd hand testimony is notoriously unreliable.  I do question her honesty now, mostly because she claimed to pen the note that allegedly penned by someone else.  That's not something you would misremember.  If the committee is actually interested in the truth they will call the SS agents and the others that saw the events first hand that she testified to.  The fact that they didn't immediately after her testimony paints a pretty obvious picture.


People who think t is innocent and who would contest Ms. Hutchinson's testimony have refused to testify under oath.  Next week Mr. Cipollone, one of those in the room, has been subpoenaed to testify, but refuses to do so in public.  What does your spidey-sense tell you about that? 









						January 6 committee subpoenas Trump White House counsel Pat Cipollone for testimony
					

The House select committee investigating the January 6, 2021, US Capitol attack has issued a subpoena to compel testimony from Pat Cipollone, former President Donald Trump's White House counsel.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Actually I think the problem was more along the lines of talking about Biden in response questions about Trump in the lead up to the Jan 6th attack on the nations capital is going to get you mocked. But hey, if there is a particular post of mine you think was out of line and feelings got hurt than I am happy to apologize.
> 
> Now as to Hutchinson, you could be right and she is lying? But I don't see what she would have to gain by it given her political background. Let me share a quote on her background from that Washington Examiner article I posted earlier:
> 
> ...





tenacious said:


> Again... rather than asking me lets go back to what the Washington Examiner thought was worth talking about. Here's a taste to get us started:
> 
> _"What Hutchinson relayed was disturbing. She gave believable accounts of White House awareness that the planned Jan. 6 rally could turn violent. She repeated testimony that Trump not only knew that then-Vice President Mike Pence’s life had been credibly threatened that day but also that he was somewhere between uncaring and actually approving of Pence’s danger.
> 
> ...





tenacious said:


> I know the news media likes to filter what we see, so let me share a link to Hutchinson's entire testimony so folks can judge for themselves. These are some pretty explosive accusations.


I don't disagree with any of the posted sentiments, however, at the end of the day it doesn't change the fact that her bombshell comments were all hearsay.  There is a reason hearsay is not allowed in court.  Of course, Raskin and others say the hearings aren't Court, which is a euphemism for we don't really care about the truth.  Even Jake Tapper called him out on that BS.   I believe Trump is unfit for office (although I don't believe throwing food disqualifies him) and I think LE believes the same thing now matter how hard you try to imply otherwise.  For me the two main things that disqualify him are 1) is failure to call off the rioters and 2) his attempted coercion of the attorney general and election officials.

Let me ask you this.  Do you think the committee should call the SS agents and others to testify to either corroborate or impeach her testimony?


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... let me see if I follow you you Chesa. We should ignore sedition because Biden has a sucky immigration policy. That's a totally powerful point bro.  lol
> 
> But to bring it back to Trump, if he broke the law do you think he should be held accountable? As in go to jail...


The claim that we're ignoring sedition by not having these hearings is disingenuous.  The committee could have simply turned the evidence over to the Justice Department and FBI instead of having a televised kangaroo court.  Think of all the effort that is going into these hearings when we should be hearing from experts on how to combat inflation.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> I don't disagree with any of the posted sentiments, however, at the end of the day it doesn't change the fact that her bombshell comments were all hearsay.  There is a reason hearsay is not allowed in court.  Of course, Raskin and others say the hearings aren't Court, which is a euphemism for we don't really care about the truth.  Even Jake Tapper called him out on that BS.   I believe Trump is unfit for office (although I don't believe throwing food disqualifies him) and I think LE believes the same thing now matter how hard you try to imply otherwise.  For me the two main things that disqualify him are 1) is failure to call off the rioters and 2) his attempted coercion of the attorney general and election officials.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  Do you think the committee should call the SS agents and others to testify to either corroborate or impeach her testimony?


Heck yes they should call them. Although (and this could be wrong) I thought SS agents weren't allowed to be compelled to testify because it might endanger their relationship with the person they are tasked with protecting?

As to hearsay I'm with you there. Trump hasn't been proven to be guilty beyond a reasonable doubt to me. But given the credibility of the witness, along with testimony about requests for pre-emptive pardons and the brute fact folks in the know are seemingly hiding behind the 5th... I think a deeper investigation is warranted.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> The claim that we're ignoring sedition by not having these hearings is disingenuous.  The committee could have simply turned the evidence over to the Justice Department and FBI instead of having a televised kangaroo court.  Think of all the effort that is going into these hearings when we should be hearing from experts on how to combat inflation.


You're not really going to make me go back and repost the memes about Biden's immigration policy in response to my talking about the January 6th committee are you?


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2022)

espola said:


> People who think t is innocent and who would contest Ms. Hutchinson's testimony have refused to testify under oath.  Next week Mr. Cipollone, one of those in the room, has been subpoenaed to testify, but refuses to do so in public.  What does your spidey-sense tell you about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My spidey sense tells me that Cipollone believes he may have some criminal exposure.  However, that is not a legitimate rationalization for not calling others that could contest or corroborate her testimony.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> My spidey sense tells me that Cipollone believes he may have some criminal exposure.  However, that is not a legitimate rationalization for not calling others that could contest or corroborate her testimony.


How do you know who they have not called?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> My spidey sense tells me that Cipollone believes he may have some criminal exposure.  However, that is not a legitimate rationalization for not calling others that could contest or corroborate her testimony.


Now my turn for a question!

Let's say some unknown happens, like the Justice Dept flips that Proud Boys leader that got arrested... and someone like him starts testifying and it's our worst fear; Trump is shown to have committed 'sedition.' What is the fair punishment for trying to appoint oneself the king?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Now my turn for a question!
> 
> Let's say some unknown happens, like the Justice Dept flips that Proud Boys leader that got arrested... and someone like him starts testifying and it's our worst fear; Trump is shown to have committed 'sedition.' What is the fair punishment for trying to appoint oneself the king?


Since he was Commander-in-Chief of the US Armed Forces, one could argue that the UCMJ applies.  Quoting from Article 94 of UCMJ --

A person who is found guilty of attempted mutiny, mutiny, sedition, or failure to suppress or report a mutiny or sedition shall be punished by death or such other punishment as a court-martial may direct. 









						10 U.S. Code § 894 -  Art. 94. Mutiny or sedition
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				



.


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I know the news media likes to filter what we see, so let me share a link to Hutchinson's entire testimony so folks can judge for themselves. These are some pretty explosive accusations.


What Hutchinson told the committee were "explosive accusations"...hearsay accusations but explosive...
Let's hope the Secret Service Agents that she spoke of will be invited to testify and tell their story....


----------



## watfly (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Now my turn for a question!
> 
> Let's say some unknown happens, like the Justice Dept flips that Proud Boys leader that got arrested... and someone like him starts testifying and it's our worst fear; Trump is shown to have committed 'sedition.' What is the fair punishment for trying to appoint oneself the king?


I don't think a legal punishment is sufficient, so I'd say banished to tiny deserted island with Kamala Harris.  Death by 1,000 cackles. I'd say Joy Behar but we have rules against cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## crush (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> I don't think a legal punishment is sufficient, so I'd say banished to tiny deserted island with Kamala Harris.  Death by 1,000 cackles. I'd say Joy Behar but we have rules against cruel and unusual punishment.


Woof. That kind of punishment and I might try to swimming for shore.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Not that hard of a concept. Not sure why it took you 4 posts and multiple personal insults to finally admit it?
> 
> (Wait for it everybody.. this too is somehow going to be Biden fault)


Now YOU are learning.

" Biden the Puppet " is the epicenter of this Blackhole in the United States.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> What Hutchinson told the committee were "explosive accusations"...hearsay accusations but explosive...
> Let's hope the Secret Service Agents that she spoke of will be invited to testify and tell their story....


Here watch the highlight reel. I wrote this whole thing off too but she's very convincing to me.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 14127


See that " Guy " at the lower right, he's just upset he
can no longer use the Standard Hotel's bungalows to
get his kink on.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Now YOU are learning.
> 
> " Biden the Puppet " is the epicenter of this Blackhole in the United States.


What was it that old poster Salt used to say about when people start jumping in with the personal attacks, it sort of how you know you're winning the argument? But he had smoother way to say it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> See that " Guy " at the lower right, he's just upset he
> can no longer use the Standard Hotel's bungalows to
> get his kink on.


So in your opinion, if someone 'hypothetically' of course, tried to stay in office and take control of the Nations Capital? Do you see that as a treasonous act... or how do we punish something like that in your opinion?


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Here watch the highlight reel. I wrote this whole thing off too but she's very convincing to me.


You were convinced of a " Flat Earth " by a homeless guy behind Johnny Rockets Diner also.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> What was it that old poster Salt used to say about when people start jumping in with the personal attacks, it sort of how you know you're winning the argument? But he had smoother way to say it.


You ain't winning, but that's a " Smooth " try.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> So in your opinion, if someone 'hypothetically' of course, tried to stay in office and take control of the Nations Capital? Do you see that as a treasonous act... or how do we punish something like that in your opinion?


Who tried to take control of the Nations Capital ?

Sure looked like ANTIFA in all those Videos.

Ray Epps knows, he's not in the DC Gulag.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Who tried to take control of the Nations Capital ?
> 
> Sure looked like ANTIFA in all those Videos.
> 
> Ray Epps knows, he's not in the DC Gulag.


I wrote hypothetically.

But given CH's sworn testimony she heard Trump joking about hoping the mob storming the Capital Building hung the Vice President of the United States. And that she also over heard conversation about legal liability from other insiders who had witnessed some sort of  physical interaction between the President and the secret service over whether he was going to be able to go join the mob storming the capital building. 

...asking about the punishment for treason seems like a legitimate question. And no it's not Trump I'm worried about so much and setting an example so it doesn't happen again. You know, cuz I like being free and stuff.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I wrote hypothetically.
> 
> But given CH's sworn testimony she heard Trump joking about hoping the mob storming the Capital Building hung the Vice President of the United States. And that she also over heard conversation about legal liability from other insiders who had witnessed some sort of  physical interaction between the President and the secret service over whether he was going to be able to go join the mob storming the capital building.
> 
> ...asking about the punishment for treason seems like a legitimate question. And no it's not Trump I'm worried about so much and setting an example so it doesn't happen again. You know, cuz I like being free and stuff.


Do you get paid to twist the TRUTH ?

Here's two examples of the TRUTH.

A. Nov 3rd, 2020 Election was corrupt/stolen.

B. Joseph Robinette Biden has destroyed the US economy.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2022)

T's favorite movie scene --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> The great irony is apparently you can't criticize the hearing without being an ardent supporter of Trump. The lack of self-awareness is always the most entertaining part of these threads.





Bruddah IZ said:


> View attachment 11184
> 
> *Biden, At Mack Truck Facility, Brags He Drove 18-Wheeler*


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Who tried to take control of the Nations Capital ?
> 
> Sure looked like ANTIFA in all those Videos.
> 
> Ray Epps knows, he's not in the DC Gulag.


I will be posting all of those ANTIFA at the capitol Videos shortly.

I mean, I’m going to post at least a few as examples.

Actually I’ll post just one.

Now that I think about it, I’ll just not post any, and instead I will rant about how ANTIFA are the real traitors and should be locked up.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> I will be posting all of those ANTIFA at the capitol Videos shortly.
> 
> I mean, I’m going to post at least a few as examples.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree. Liberal mayors allowing rioters to storm cities and federal buildings / police stations for months without consequence lead us to Jan 4th.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14133



*Happy 4th of July weekend. I heard the flag guy was working with Ray as a special agent. What a loser you have become Husker. FREEDOM for everyone, even you and Espola.  TDS help is on the way for you and Grandpa. Have fun this weekend, I am *


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 2, 2022)

espola said:


> T's favorite movie scene --



I have a feeling that's played out in YOUR household.
Nice projection.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 14133



Why would you post that....
Your party created the Military that flew that flag.
Your party enslaved the humans Republicans freed.
Your party created the KKK that terrorized humans while flying that flag.
That man carrying that flag was most likely an FBI plant/ANTIFA thug/Ray Epps cousin
or quite possibly related to you.

I'll take the " Happy 4th of July " and YOU can shove that " Rebel " flag up you @$$.


----------



## crush (Jul 2, 2022)

That look on your face when you know your career is over and you will have to face your neighbors next   Happy 4th of July my brothers and sisters. Freedom for all.


----------



## crush (Jul 3, 2022)

My brain was thinking this morning about t attacking secret service on Jan 6th. How come the MSM never knew about this?  I mean, come on man!!!


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 3, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> That man carrying that flag was most likely an FBI plant/ANTIFA thug/Ray Epps cousin
> or quite possibly related to you.


So where are the videos that prove the rioters were ANTIFA, you ask ?

I’ve got lots of theories, I just don’t have the evidence.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 3, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 11156


Shove your disrespectful meme where the sun don't shine.

Ya Cheater.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 3, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> So where are the videos that prove the rioters were ANTIFA, you ask ?
> 
> I’ve got lots of theories, I just don’t have the evidence.



Like your Idol below, you have no brain.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 4, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> So where are the videos that prove the rioters were ANTIFA, you ask ?
> 
> I’ve got lots of theories, I just don’t have the evidence.


I thought Liberals didn't need evidence..I thought emotion was enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

Pat A. Cipollone, the White House counsel to President Donald J. Trump who repeatedly fought Mr. Trump’s efforts to overturn the 2020 election, has reached a deal to be interviewed by Friday before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack, according to people familiar with the inquiry.

The agreement was a breakthrough for the panel, which has pressed for weeks for Mr. Cipollone to cooperate — and issued a subpoena to him last week — believing he could provide crucial testimony.

Mr. Cipollone was a witness to pivotal moments in Mr. Trump’s push to invalidate the election results, including discussions about seizing voting machines and sending false letters to state officials about election fraud.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pat A. Cipollone, the White House counsel to President Donald J. Trump who repeatedly fought Mr. Trump’s efforts to overturn the 2020 election, has reached a deal to be interviewed by Friday before the House committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack, according to people familiar with the inquiry.
> 
> The agreement was a breakthrough for the panel, which has pressed for weeks for Mr. Cipollone to cooperate — and issued a subpoena to him last week — believing he could provide crucial testimony.
> 
> Mr. Cipollone was a witness to pivotal moments in Mr. Trump’s push to invalidate the election results, including discussions about seizing voting machines and sending false letters to state officials about election fraud.


Thanks for posting the information...what is the source?


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

This is a real Jan 6th run of the tyrants.  NCSWIC!!!!









						A Real Jan 6
					

Sri Lanka’s economy has collapsed. This is what an actual January 6th looks like not the fake one that America scripted. The IMF won’t bail them out either. 80% of the population currently can’t get daily meals. They had a middle class last year. Th…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

Huge spike in deaths in Canada and the USA!  The #1 cause of death is now called, "Death for Unknown reason."  WTF up folks. I hold no grunges on any of you but Dad and his crew are going to be called out for spreading death and destruction on this forum. I have a video of over 400 athletes who have died from cardiac arrest in the last 18 months.  I know a Volleyball player who had to quit sports because of the jab. I actually care about all of you believe it or not. I take no joy in this but they want only 500,000,000 and your not in the club.


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)

*Grace Chong: *President Trump waived Executive privilege on Steve Bannon. Steve Bannon’s attorney Robert Costello letter to Bernie Thompson below requesting to set a date for Bannon to appear to testify publicly before the January 6 Committee.


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

After today's testimony from some former wingnuts who have apparently seen the errors of their ways, I'm wondering how long it will take the guy with the nicest lawn in town up the canyon from us to take down his "Trump won" sign.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> After today's testimony from some former wingnuts who have apparently seen the errors of their ways, I'm wondering how long it will take the guy with the nicest lawn in town up the canyon from us to take down his "Trump won" sign.


What about the 10 year old u said was raped? That was another lie, right? Good luck with Liz. Thats your only hope, Liz Cheany....lol


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Their only way is to arrest Trump. They would rather have Hunter and Joe and Killary running around free then Trump. Liz is only job is to keep Trump from running again. These peolle are pure evil. Release Barrabas!!


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't usually listen to John Bolton's self-serving drivel, so I missed this one --


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

If the Republicans in Congress were loyal Americans, they would co-operate with efforts to expel these criminals --

"According to White House visitor logs obtained by the committee, members of Congress present at the White House on Dec. 21 included Congressmen Brian Babin (R-TX), Andy Biggs (R-AZ), Matt Gaetz (R-FL), Louie Gohmert (R-TX), Paul Gosar (R-AZ), Andy Harris (R-MD), Jody Hice (R-GA), Jim Jordan (R-OH), and Scott Perry (R-PA)."  

-- Rep. Stephanie Murphy (D-FL)


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 12, 2022)

Look, I realize it’s been 18 months since ANTIFA and other radical left wing democrat agitators stormed the capitol trying to pressure congress to vote to certify the election based on the lawful electors’ votes  from the results of each state’s election result, rather than reviewing the mountain of election fraud so well documented to the public.

Since then, I’ve been carefully compiling all of the actual physical evidence that supports a massive vote steal by the dems against our great president.

Now at last I will state the evidence that supports this.

But first, Biden fell off his bike.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

I found it intriguing that when the wingnuts were meeting in the WH to plot the 1/6 violence, they wouldn't let Rudy Giuliani stick around because they thought he wasn't crazy enough.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> I found it intriguing that when the wingnuts were meeting in the WH to plot the 1/6 violence, they wouldn't let Rudy Giuliani stick around because they thought he wasn't crazy enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> After today's testimony from some former wingnuts who have apparently seen the errors of their ways, I'm wondering how long it will take the guy with the nicest lawn in town up the canyon from us to take down his "Trump won" sign.


Never! Never NOT a trumper!


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never! Never NOT a trumper!


(777) TDS-HELP


----------



## watfly (Jul 12, 2022)

Not sure what the relevance of this witness was since he wasnt at the riot and hasnt been an Oath Keeper in 7 years, but major props for wearing a Descendents shirt to Congress.









						Witness Wears Descendents Shirt at Jan. 6 Hearing, Band Is Not Having It
					

The band responded on social media.




					loudwire.com


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

Poor Ray, he feels like he's in hell standing in front of his coach. I saw dude chasing and pushing people into the Capital. He get's what he deserves and the fellas are in Prison because Ray led them into the Capital. How were those 20,000lb magnetic locks opened? Crow bar? What a thriller of a movie were all watching.


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

Follow the money.......


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh, what do we have here?  Husker Bot, can you or the other Bot splain this Ray Epps guy to us? Poor Ray, he's feeling the heat today and most likely forever unless he comes clean.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 14, 2022)

I’ve recently learned that if you type in upper case and use bold, you are making things that are otherwise false to be turned into truth, with no further need to provide any ridiculous things like so-called “facts”. 
So, the 2020 election was *MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD*.  There it is, the proof for all you ignorant son of a bitchs.


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> I’ve recently learned that if you type in upper case and use bold, you are making things that are otherwise false to be turned into truth, with no further need to provide any ridiculous things like so-called “facts”.
> So, the 2020 election was *MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD*.  There it is, the proof for all you ignorant son of a bitchs.


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

Here is Ray "Esopla" Epps trying to sucker the Patriots into turning around and head to the Capital to get set up. George "Husker Du" Soros played the rule of Christian nicely in the 40s. Dude tricked his neighbors into the gas chambers.  Can't you all see Espola doing this kind BS?









						Truth Social
					

Truth Social is America's "Big Tent" social media platform that encourages an open, free, and honest global conversation without discriminating on the basis of political ideology.




					truthsocial.com


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

*Jan. 6: Secret Service deleted texts requested by investigators, watchdog report says*
*The Secret Service denied the claim that it deleted text messages, saying some records had been lost during a device migration*

Head guy quit last week and now works for Snapchat, go figure!!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm trying to get my head around this new audio recording of Bannon... talking about how Trump wasn't going to concede the election no matter what happened, on Oct 31, 2020 (several days before the election). Not good. Not good at all. 









						The significance of the new Steve Bannon tape
					

It’s not news that Donald Trump aimed to prematurely declare victory. But the tape fills out the picture of how Trumpworld might have viewed the utility of it.




					www.stripes.com


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm trying to get my head around this new audio recording of Bannon... talking about how Trump wasn't going to concede the election no matter what happened, on Oct 31, 2020 (several days before the election). Not good. Not good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disinformation goes both ways in these types of wars. I'm trying to get my head around the fact you think Pops is a good man. Do you still stand by that statement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2022)

The state of America today. The “law & order” party, the “back the blue” people are nothing of the kind. They are opportunist looking for shields to hide behind.








						A Capitol Police officer who was injured in the January 6 riot said Reps. Liz Cheney and Adam Kinzinger are the only Republicans who don't 'avoid' him in Congress
					

Sgt. Aquilino Gonell was forced to retire from law enforcement after he was badly beaten during the siege.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2022)

espola said:


> If the Republicans in Congress were loyal Americans, they would co-operate with efforts to expel these criminals --
> 
> "According to White House visitor logs obtained by the committee, members of Congress present at the White House on Dec. 21 included Congressmen Brian Babin (R-TX), Andy Biggs (R-AZ), Matt Gaetz (R-FL), Louie Gohmert (R-TX), Paul Gosar (R-AZ), Andy Harris (R-MD), Jody Hice (R-GA), Jim Jordan (R-OH), and Scott Perry (R-PA)."
> 
> -- Rep. Stephanie Murphy (D-FL)


Funny who will show up on White House visitor logs...

According to visitor logs, a key business partner of Hunter Biden visited then- Vice President Joe Biden at the White House and other official locations multiple times. 

Hunter Biden’s closest business partner made at least 19 visits to the White House and other official locations between 2009 and 2015, including a sitdown with then-Vice President Joe Biden in the West Wing.

Visitor logs from the White House of former President Barack Obama reviewed by The Post cast further doubt over Joe Biden’s claims that he knew nothing of his son’s dealings.

Eric Schwerin met with Vice President Biden on November 17, 2010 in the West Wing, when he was the president of the since-dissolved investment fund Rosemont Seneca Partners.

The logs also reveal that Schwerin met with various close aides of both Joe and Jill Biden at key moments in Hunter’s life when he was striking multi-million dollar deals in foreign countries, including China. *Yet President Biden has long insisted he had no involvement in his son’s foreign affairs. “I have never spoken to my son about his overseas business dealings,*


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 16, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny who will show up on White House visitor logs...
> 
> According to visitor logs, a key business partner of Hunter Biden visited then- Vice President Joe Biden at the White House and other official locations multiple times.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The lawful capitol tours on January 6 are not the issue; the real issue is Hunter.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Exactly. The lawful capitol tours on January 6 are not the issue; the real issue is Hunter.


Only a moron would say...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2022)

*14th Amendment*
*Section 3*


No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice-President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any State, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any State legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any State, to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2022)

crush said:


> Disinformation goes both ways in these types of wars. I'm trying to get my head around the fact you think Pops is a good man. Do you still stand by that statement?


Disinformation? The article is directly quoting Bannon talking to his Chinese billionaire boss. I mean here is a sample; and it seems like fairly straight forward journalism to me...

_"Mother Jones is out with a new Bannon tape from Oct. 31, 2020, in which Bannon talks in detail - presciently, it turns out - about how Donald Trump would claim victory on election night regardless of where the vote count stood.

"What Trump's gonna do is just declare victory, right?" Bannon told associates. "He's gonna declare victory. But that doesn't mean he's a winner. He's just gonna say he's a winner."

Bannon added: "As it sits here today, at 10 or 11 o'clock, Trump's gonna walk in the Oval, tweet out, 'I'm the winner. Game over. Suck on that.'"









						The significance of the new Steve Bannon tape
					

It’s not news that Donald Trump aimed to prematurely declare victory. But the tape fills out the picture of how Trumpworld might have viewed the utility of it.




					www.stripes.com
				



_


----------



## crush (Jul 17, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Disinformation? The article is directly quoting Bannon talking to his Chinese billionaire boss. I mean here is a sample; and it seems like fairly straight forward journalism to me...
> 
> _"Mother Jones is out with a new Bannon tape from Oct. 31, 2020, in which Bannon talks in detail - presciently, it turns out - about how Donald Trump would claim victory on election night regardless of where the vote count stood.
> 
> ...


Answer the Q please. Do you stand by your statement that Pops is a good man?


----------



## crush (Jul 17, 2022)

The Truth is hard to accept 2.5 years later for those who have been brainwashed by the Tel A Vision and have severe TDS. Facts don't lie unless the Fact Checker lies.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2022)

Bannon promised to "go medieval" at his trial for contempt of Congress, but so far the only medieval role he is fulfilling is that of court jester.


----------



## crush (Jul 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Bannon promised to "go medieval" at his trial for contempt of Congress, but so far the only medieval role he is fulfilling is that of court jester.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Disinformation? The article is directly quoting Bannon talking to his Chinese billionaire boss. I mean here is a sample; and it seems like fairly straight forward journalism to me...
> 
> _"Mother Jones is out with a new Bannon tape from Oct. 31, 2020, in which Bannon talks in detail - presciently, it turns out - about how Donald Trump would claim victory on election night regardless of where the vote count stood.
> 
> ...


Well... we're getting to the point where the rubber hits the road. If I were to guess I would say Bannon ain't cut out for 'prison'... so I don't know that I agree he's going to end up going with the martyr route. Traitor is a tough stain to scrub off and old Steve strikes me as the type who is more in search maximizing this life; not singing angels or virgins in the next.  

If he starts squealing not only could he stay out of jail, but I bet he could even still land a million dollar book deal no? 









						‘Relishing prospect of martyrdom’: Steve Bannon accused of treating trial as theatre arriving for court in three shirts
					

One Twitter user suggested the shirts are part of Bannon’s ‘summer look’




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

Jan. 6 panel video shows Rep. Loudermilk tour group photographing in Capitol office buildings - Idaho Capital Sun
					

Georgia Rep. Barry Loudermilk denied a tour of House office buildings the day before the Jan. 6 U.S. Capitol attack was improper.




					idahocapitalsun.com


----------



## watfly (Jul 21, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Disinformation? The article is directly quoting Bannon talking to his Chinese billionaire boss. I mean here is a sample; and it seems like fairly straight forward journalism to me...
> 
> _"Mother Jones is out with a new Bannon tape from Oct. 31, 2020, in which Bannon talks in detail - presciently, it turns out - about how Donald Trump would claim victory on election night regardless of where the vote count stood.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does Bannon look like a raging alcoholic?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2022)

The COVID-19 response has raised questions regarding freedom in Western societies that we thought a few years ago were settled. Is freedom something we are allowed, or granted? Or is it something we are born with, which can therefore only be removed? What is the status, now or in the future, of a child born into slavery, or a child born into a camp in Xinjiang or North Korea, or a child born into a digitized, centrally managed society of some future Western dystopia?

The temptation through COVID-19 has been to use science or evidence to oppose the removal of our rights. Why should a college student be subject to a vaccine mandate if they already have post-infection immunity, or an unvaccinated person have travel restricted when the vaccinated have higher infection rates? Such approaches are tempting to embrace, as they’re based on logic and thus hard to refute. But they serve those who would remove freedom by reinforcing the fundamental requirements they need to justify their tyranny. They reinforce the tyrant’s requirement that freedom is granted based on actions or status, not the simple reality of one’s birth.

We are free, or we are not. Science and logic cannot be the arbiters of that freedom.

*The COVID-19 Crisis Should Awaken, Not Enslave Us*
COVID-19 vaccine mandates have highlighted society’s creeping acceptance of anchoring basic human rights to medical status. Like many public health physicians, I accepted, even supported, mandating measles vaccination for school entry. Measles does, after all, kill many globally. I was also fine with hepatitis B vaccination for my workplace. Both vaccines are generally considered safe, and very effective in blocking the target disease. My medical training emphasized that those who were anti-vaccination were equivalent to flat-earthers.

The COVID-19 public health response stepped this up, requiring injections as a prerequisite for both adults and children to participate in normal community activities. “Vaccination status” governed “access” to rights considered fundamental under the Universal Declaration of Human Rights—including the right to work, travel, socialize, and access education. It has even determined the right to access health care. Medical coercion has emerged from the shadows into the mainstream of public health.

The vaccine mandates have been fought with logic. Demonstrating the sheer absurdity of a general mandate for a disease that targets a well-defined population group (old age and co-morbidities), that does nothing to stop spread(i.e., no protection for others), and against which most are already better protected by natural immunity is an easy argument to make.

On the back of such evidence and logic, the movement opposing COVID-19 vaccine mandates, spanning truckers, restaurateurs, hospital employees, and politicians, has made some in-roads in rolling-back mandates. But progress is fragile, as authorities elsewhere seek to strengthen and widen mandates, and entrench the international pandemic preparedness industry that seeks to perpetuate coercion in public health. The frequency of mandates in educational institutions should tell us that something deeper than illogic and anti-science underlies this movement.

Small tactical victories based on logic will not win a war. If health fascism is to be dealt with as was the Nazism of a previous era, highlighting particular logical flaws will not be enough. Nazism was not sidelined because of illogic, but because it was fundamentally wrong. It was wrong because it did not treat all people equally, and it put central authority, and a perceived “collective good,” above the rights, and equality, of individuals.

This is the hill on which we must stand if we are to block the use of public health as a tool to enforce the corporate authoritarian society envisioned by the adherents of the Great Reset. This is a fight that goes beyond public health—it concerns the fundamental status of the human position. It must deny unequivocally the right of one group to control and abuse another. I do not have the right to mandate a high-risk non-immune diabetic 80-year-old to get a COVID-19 vaccine. Neither do you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2022)

*Freedom Is a Birth-right, Not a Reward*
If we acknowledge that “all humans are born free and equal in dignity and rights” (Article 1 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights), and that there’s something intrinsically valuable about being “human,” then certain consequences must follow. Attempts were made to reflect these in the flawed declarations on human rights developed after World War II, and the earlier Geneva Convention. They are reflected in many religious beliefs, but not exclusive to them. This view considers every human to be of intrinsic, equal, immeasurable, and independent worth.

As an alternate approach, Nazism demonstrated how the justification of coercion and restriction based on a perceived “common good” rapidly eroded society. The road to genocide was paved by doctors, using public health as a veil for self-interest, fear, and an ability to hate.

Common good approaches view humans, all or some, as mere lumps of biology based around a complex series of chemical reactions. An individual has no fundamental rights, no fundamental worth, apart from the crowd. The future of the individual only makes sense where it benefits the whole. There is no fundamental right or wrong aside from the dictates of those deciding the future of the crowd.

Picking some middle ground between the two—humans are a little bit special but can be devalued when convenient (convenient to whom?)—doesn’t stand up well to deeper thought. Fundamental worth cannot be restricted by decisions made within time and space.

Genuine equality leads to the concept of bodily autonomy—I cannot override you on matters concerning you. If humans have sovereignty over their own bodies, then they cannot be forced to modify that body or have it violated by others. Coercion involves threats to remove basic rights that autonomy and sovereignty provide, and is therefore a form of force. It seeks to remove a birthright—a part of our being —if we believe that as humans we are born with such intrinsic rights. Such rights and freedoms mark us as more than a biological mass, never the chattels of others or the crowd. This is why we require free and informed consent for medical procedures where a person is in any way capable of providing it.

In consequence, freedom cannot be conditional on medical status or choice of medical procedure. If we are intrinsically free beings, we do not acquire freedom through compliance. Fundamental rights cannot therefore be restricted based on medical status (e.g., natural immunity) or choice of intervention (e.g., testing) or non-intervention. The promotion of such stigma and discrimination is contrary to recognition of these rights.

*Opposing Mandates Based on Science Alone Acknowledges Authoritarianism*
It remains tempting to take the easy route and oppose COVID-19 vaccine mandates by highlighting the obvious flaws in the science claimed to underlie them. This is a useful tool—the purveyors of illogic and lies should be exposed. But it can only be a tool in demonstrating the falsehoods of others, not the path to a comprehensive solution. We must not feed the underlying disease.

Claiming natural immunity as a sole exclusion from COVID-19 vaccine mandates is no more logical than ignoring it. Immune members of older age groups are still at higher risk than the non-immune healthy young. Age-related risk varies several thousand fold (pdf), and neither vaccines nor natural immunity can bridge this gap. Do we mandate a young fit athlete to be jabbed because she happens to have avoided prior infection, while pretending an obese diabetic previously infected retiree be exempt?

If we are to nuance the risk, what thresholds of age and fitness will be used, and who will set them? How will natural immunity be measured? What type of testing will be used, how frequently and at whose expense? Will vaccine mandates be more acceptable if the vaccine for the next pandemic is available before many become naturally immune? Basing the argument on logic alone feeds the needs of those who would own us, and subjugates us as subject only to the laws of biology, not those of being.

This is not freedom. However well meaning, it’s on the slippery slope that leads elsewhere.


*Freedom Has a Cost*
Fundamentally, human rights cannot be dependent on compliance with public health officials. Or politicians. Or the whims of philanthropists and their favorite corporations. These rights must be an intrinsic part of being human, irrespective of the circumstance, irrespective of age, gender, parentage, wealth, or health status. Or we are, indeed, just complex chemical constructs with no real intrinsic value. Society, and each individual, must decide.

The COVID-19 public health response highlights the need to re-examine much of what we took for granted in health care. Respecting individual sovereignty doesn’t exclude sanctions on those who intentionally do harm, but the imperative to control society’s response to this underlies thousands of years of development of law. Cases of malfeasance are tested, transparently, in court.

Accepting individual sovereignty doesn’t exclude protections from harm. Certain high-risk countries require evidence of yellow fever vaccination for inbound travel as an outbreak could result in high mortality. In contrast, school mandates for measles vaccination persist despite the vaccine effectively protecting all those who choose to be vaccinated. In the light of recent events, we need to weigh such requirements transparently and carefully, preventing intentional harm to others, but keeping the natural law of the inviolability of humanness paramount.

Sometimes respecting the freedom of others will cost us. The majority may need to swallow a risk for a time. Codifying the process, legalism, and law that expresses fundamental intrinsic human worth gives wisdom time to overcome fear. It’s the insurance that keeps the members of a free society free. Insurance is the inescapable recurrent cost that protects from occasional, but inevitable, catastrophe. Enslavement in a medico-fascist society could become a catastrophe with no exit. So in opposing it, no quarter should be given.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2022)

*The Man With the Mask*
*The man with the mask has succumbed to a pandemic of mass-insanity. For he is not alone. He is just one of hundreds of millions around the world.*

Thorsteinn Siglaugsson
Jul 20
18
9


I saw this picture in a Facebook post, it was taken this morning in Iceland. The photographer was a bit shocked by what he saw. Someone said in a comment that the man "was free" to wear a mask. That it was his choice.
Let’s think about it: The man is outside cleaning a car. Even if the mask prevented him from becoming infected with Covid-19 (which those masks do not really do), someone would have to be close to the man for him to become infected. But there is no one near the man. That is to say: the masking is completely pointless, it is only inconvenient for the man.
What does it take for people to do something like this, completely pointless and also inconvenient for them? There are only two possibilities; obedience, or unfounded fear, coupled with an irrational belief. Obedience is out of the question; there is no mask mandate in Iceland. The only possibility therefore, is unfounded fear, coupled with the irrational belief that a mask will protect a lone man outdoors from the object of his fear, when the object of his fear isn’t even anywhere near him.
Unfounded fear and irrational beliefs are signs of insanity. The man with the mask has succumbed to a pandemic of mass-insanity. For he is not alone. He is just one of hundreds of millions around the world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2022)

Many practices and discourses from the early days of Covid persist in a zombie form, not because there remains any serious hope of “beating” or “controlling” Covid, but because the continuation of these practices and discourses makes _political_ sense.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 21, 2022)

It is always important to remind everyone that the peaceful activities of thousands of patriots visiting the capitol on 1/6/21 are not the issue involving the so-called insurrection hearings. The real issue is COVID in Iceland.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> It is always important to remind everyone that the peaceful activities of thousands of patriots visiting the capitol on 1/6/21 are not the issue involving the so-called insurrection hearings. The real issue is COVID in Iceland.


A myopic moron or someone who has never been involved in everyday conversation might say...


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> A myopic moron or someone who has never been involved in everyday conversation might say...


Exactly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

watfly said:


> Is it just me or does Bannon look like a raging alcoholic?


I once heard him described as the physical manifestation of body odor.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

Over on Fox, Hannity is opinionating that this is a sham and interviewing Steven Miller.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

Trump stood by watching on TV a crime being permitted almost 3 times as long as the various Uvalde police forces waited in the school hallway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Over on Fox, Hannity is opinionating that this is a sham and interviewing Steven Miller.


I think that’s Stephen. Either way he’s a racist POS. They both are.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Trump stood by watching on TV a crime being permitted almost 3 times as long as the various Uvalde police forces waited in the school hallway.



That's nothing, you've been thru three + iterations of this
site and cannot wash your filthy/repulsive past reputation away....


----------



## Happened again (Jul 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Trump stood by watching on TV a crime being permitted almost 3 times as long as the various Uvalde police forces waited in the school hallway.


you are a complete dunce. put the gin and tonic away.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

Happened again said:


> you are a complete dunce. put the gin and tonic away.


I usually drink vodka and orange juice.  It's a healthy drink.  However, all I have had today is a beer with my lunchtime chicken enchilada, rice, and beans.

I'm guessing you have nothing to say about t's treasonous acts and you are just looking for a deflection.  Others here do it better.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Trump stood by watching on TV a crime being permitted almost 3 times as long as the various Uvalde police forces waited in the school hallway.


That was autocorrected by Grammarly from "committed" to "permitted", but it has a subtle meaning that way also.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think that’s Stephen. Either way he’s a racist POS. They both are.


I wish the Steves would make up their minds (I notice that it is never "the Stephes").


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 21, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> That's nothing, you've been thru three + iterations of this
> site and cannot wash your filthy/repulsive past reputation away....
> 
> View attachment 14369


And another thing, this national mall picnic that got a little rowdy is not the focus of those so-called hearings; deliberately misinterpreting and echoing false impressions of Espola’s posts on a tiny regional youth soccer forum is the real focus of this particular thread.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> And another thing, this national mall picnic that got a little rowdy is not the focus of those so-called hearings; deliberately misinterpreting and echoing false impressions of Espola’s posts on a tiny regional youth soccer forum is the real focus of this particular thread.


You made me break the barrier and read an ignored post.  Let me just say that the things in my past that some might consider being filthy or repulsive have nothing to do with the three + iterations of this site.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> You made me break the barrier and read an ignored post.  Let me just say that the things in my past that some might consider being filthy or repulsive have nothing to do with the three + iterations of this site.


The little girls underwear spin always made me laugh. When it was freezing at State Cup and U-littles wanted to wear long sleeve shirts under their jerseys for warmth but we’re told they had to perfectly match team colors and all be the same . . . 
When that was turned into “little girls underwear” I knew we had American taliban in our mix. This was before even Sarah Palin’s national debut.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Before Sara Mathews even had a chance to get home, this appeared on twitter ==

\u201cJust another liar and pawn in Pelosi's witch-hunt.\u201d
— House Republicans (@House Republicans) 1658449719


----------



## Happened again (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> I usually drink vodka and orange juice.  It's a healthy drink.  However, all I have had today is a beer with my lunchtime chicken enchilada, rice, and beans.
> 
> I'm guessing you have nothing to say about t's treasonous acts and you are just looking for a deflection.  Others here do it better.


further established the fact that you are a complete dunce.  Uvalde and JAN 6 are the same thing right?  Carry on your obsession with trumpy and crew.  others do it better sure...trump isn't on my mind but obviously on yours, lives in there rent free.

define the treasonous acts please.  let's hear your take...


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Happened again said:


> further established the fact that you are a complete dunce.  Uvalde and JAN 6 are the same thing right?  Carry on your obsession with trumpy and crew.  others do it better sure...trump isn't on my mind but obviously on yours, lives in there rent free.
> 
> define the treasonous acts please.  let's hear your take...


Oh, look, a true trumpy!


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Happened again said:


> further established the fact that you are a complete dunce.  Uvalde and JAN 6 are the same thing right?  Carry on your obsession with trumpy and crew.  others do it better sure...trump isn't on my mind but obviously on yours, lives in there rent free.
> 
> define the treasonous acts please.  let's hear your take...


----------



## Happened again (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Oh, look, a true trumpy!





espola said:


> View attachment 14370


finding a young looking meme doesn't hide: hey boomer..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2022)

Happened again said:


> further established the fact that you are a complete dunce.  Uvalde and JAN 6 are the same thing right?  Carry on your obsession with trumpy and crew.  others do it better sure...trump isn't on my mind but obviously on yours, lives in there rent free.
> 
> define the treasonous acts please.  let's hear your take...


I have seen this trend lately by the trump wing cult where all ya all try to act as if democrats are equating the 1/6 planned assault on the Capitol building, democracy and those in the process of fulfilling their Constitutionally mandated assignments with any and all horrible tragedies that have occurred in or perpetrated against this great country. Has anyone in here equated the trump uprising with anything else? You are probably the 6th trumpist that has tried to insinuate that people outside the Bannon created bubble are comparing 1/6 with other horrible atrocities . . . maybe try the Jeffery Dahmer murders with trump as Dalmer? Nice try though! I’m sure one of the other wannabes is or will be cheering you on! Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Oh, look, a true trumpy!


The trump phenomenon brought to you by Steve Bannon . . . use fear and loathing to tear up America for fun and profit!


----------



## Happened again (Jul 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have seen this trend lately by the trump wing cult where all ya all try to act as if democrats are equating the 1/6 planned assault on the Capitol building, democracy and those in the process of fulfilling their Constitutionally mandated assignments with any and all horrible tragedies that have occurred in or perpetrated against this great country. Has anyone in here equated the trump uprising with anything else? You are probably the 6th trumpist that has tried to insinuate that people outside the Bannon created bubble are comparing 1/6 with other horrible atrocities . . . maybe try the Jeffery Dahmer murders with trump as Dalmer? Nice try though! I’m sure one of the other wannabes is or will be cheering you on! Lol!


your labeling is so yesterday.  stay in your bubble with the statistcially few people who think like you do. You are the trumper, you can't let go and hope he comes back so you can continue to lather up in what he provides.  most of us just want him to go away. You won't let him go.  One can only hope that the GA election stuff sticks.  Most everything else hasn't stuck - NY comes to mind...

 This whole hearing shenanigans is an insult to coherent and competent americans..imagine taking these dollars and spending them to protect ulittles in schools. I know you can't see through the opaque wall of your tiny bubble. 

Democracy didn't almost end, it wasn't a coup or a coup attempt.  It was a collection of incompetent dumbasses on both sides of the aisle and spread throughout agencies in DC that enabled the shittiness of 1/6.  If that was coup then we are really bad at coups...last time I checked, the us government was actually pretty good at coups.


----------



## crush (Jul 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The trump phenomenon brought to you by Steve Bannon . . . use fear and loathing to tear up America for fun and profit!


Your swamp friends will find him guilty I bet. Verdict was reached in 17 minutes. Arresting Grandma's with cancer is how you guys work the system. I told you year 3 years ago that going after political opponents will destroy our country and it has. The is a big chess game and your side already has checkmate on it.  All you have is dirty tricks and lies left and judges who have been bribed or blackmail. Yuk! The loser in wars though are always found guilty of Treason.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> You made me break the barrier and read an ignored post.  Let me just say that the things in my past that some might consider being filthy or repulsive have nothing to do with the three + iterations of this site.


It’s pantywaists like you and Adam Kissmyass who didn’t have the courage to defend this country through military service that most disgusts me. While a true American patriot like Donald Trump took an oath as a young man to defend his country in the turbulent 1960’s era in his own personal war against venereal diseases and the risk of the spread of bone spurs.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> You made me break the barrier and read an ignored post.  Let me just say that the things in my past that some might consider being filthy or repulsive have nothing to do with the three + iterations of this site.


It’s pantywaists like you and Adam Kissmyass who didn’t have the courage to defend this country through military service that most disgusts me. While a true American patriot like Donald Trump took an oath as a young man to defend his country in the turbulent 1960’s era in his own personal war against vanerialo diseases


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2022)

Happened again said:


> your labeling is so yesterday.  stay in your bubble with the statistcially few people who think like you do. You are the trumper, you can't let go and hope he comes back so you can continue to lather up in what he provides.  most of us just want him to go away. You won't let him go.  One can only hope that the GA election stuff sticks.  Most everything else hasn't stuck - NY comes to mind...
> 
> This whole hearing shenanigans is an insult to coherent and competent americans..imagine taking these dollars and spending them to protect ulittles in schools. I know you can't see through the opaque wall of your tiny bubble.
> 
> Democracy didn't almost end, it wasn't a coup or a coup attempt.  It was a collection of incompetent dumbasses on both sides of the aisle and spread throughout agencies in DC that enabled the shittiness of 1/6.  If that was coup then we are really bad at coups...last time I checked, the us government was actually pretty good at coups.


As you spread the trump narrative . . . yes, yes bumbling buffoons, nothing serious, no one but magas died, blah, blah, blah


----------



## watfly (Jul 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I once heard him described as the physical manifestation of body odor.


Might work to his advantage when he goes to prison.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Run, Josh, run!


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Happened again said:


> finding a young looking meme doesn't hide: hey boomer..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14371
> 
> Run, Josh, run!


Looked more like Joe Dirt, but yeah.


----------



## fourteenknots (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14371
> 
> Run, Josh, run!


How dare you. Courageous actions by Josh Hawley saved lives.  His raised fist while in grave danger surrounded by a protective police force, saved lives. Later seen bravely sprinting through the capitol to assist fallen visitors who were peacefully touring the halls of congress, saved lives.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2022)

Some brainiac near the top of the Secret Service apparently decided they would get in less trouble for deleting the Jan 5/6 texts than they would if they didn't delete them.


----------



## Happened again (Jul 22, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14372


silly goose, quit projecting young you.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2022)

The longer it takes GOP leaders like McCarthy and McConnel to condemn t's 1/6 actions, the more complicit they are in those treasonous acts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The longer it takes GOP leaders like McCarthy and McConnel to condemn t's 1/6 actions, the more complicit they are in those treasonous acts.


But they can both refer back to video of themselves being for or against or neutral on this subject, and many others, dependent on who the message is aimed at. The true believers ignore the parts that go against their preferred narrative while possibly chalking it up to plausible deniability (if they know what that means).


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But they can both refer back to video of themselves being for or against or neutral on this subject, and many others, dependent on who the message is aimed at. The true believers ignore the parts that go against their preferred narrative while possibly chalking it up to plausible deniability (if they know what that means).


The fact that they correctly blamed t initially for the riot and then backed into his corner like good obedient puppies will be a major part of their legacies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2022)

espola said:


> The fact that they correctly blamed t initially for the riot and then backed into his corner like good obedient puppies will be a major part of their legacies.


Yes, but, but, but . . .


----------



## crush (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2022)

If you can't do the time, don't do the crime --









						California lawmakers aim to strip nonprofit status from groups that participated in Jan. 6 riot
					

The bill’s author, Sen. Scott Wiener of San Francisco, said the measure fills an...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> If you can't do the time, don't do the crime --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paywall . . . Let me guess, another attempt to punish “conservatives” for having an “alternative” opinion or set of facts? Victims of a savage truth!


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Paywall . . . Let me guess, another attempt to punish “conservatives” for having an “alternative” opinion or set of facts? Victims of a savage truth!


Non-profit status is lost if the organization engages in illegal activity.


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)

"I hope he comes, I'm going to punch him ((The sitting United States President)) out, I've been waiting for this." Nancy
Plus someone is heard on video saying they would "pay" to watch Nancy punch out the President of the United States of America. Like Q said long ago, "Military is the only way." We need a true intervention from those WHO infiltrated our gr8T country.


----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)

BOOOM!!! PLAY IT ON REPEAT!!! CASE CLOSED!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

*"3,000 Americans died on 9/11. Nicolle Wallace, a brain dead media hack, claimed January 6 was “the deadliest attack on the U.S. capital in history.”*

*Peter Strzok chimed in and agreed. “9/11 is nothing compared to January 6.” This coming from a guy who opened a counter-intelligence investigation against Trump based on a phony dossier funded by Hillary Clinton. What a disgrace!"* Gateway Pundit


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

Report_FinalReport_Jan6SelectCommittee.pdf (house.gov)


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Report_FinalReport_Jan6SelectCommittee.pdf (house.gov)


Can you also post the GOPs report? I like to see both sides. I did see some guy with a ear piece grabbing those Trumpers and pushing them into the building. Is Ray in the Dem report. Someone unlocked those big magnetic doors and Nancy refused to add 10k-20k National Guard to help protect.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Report_FinalReport_Jan6SelectCommittee.pdf (house.gov)







Sit and spin Adam " Espola " Schiff.....
Sit and spin......


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 28, 2022)

Two GREAT Men.

One TRUTH !


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2022)

January 6 committee withdraws Trump subpoena: 'They knew I did nothing wrong'
					

The January 6 special committee decided on Wednesday it will no longer subpoena former President Donald Trump for his testimony and documents related to the Capitol protests.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2023)

“Not being dramatic, but we are all fucked” -- Hope Hicks, Jan 6, 2021 

Hope Hicks and Ivanka Trump Aide Julie Radford Fumed at Karlie Kloss’ Jan. 6 Tweets (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## crush (Sunday at 9:05 AM)

They play dirty, just like Espola, Dad and Surf Futbol. We are all witnessing how pay to play works in our country. These are dirty slime balls who cheat, lie, steal and leak to win in politics. You all thought this was about some "List" my kid didn't make back in 2016/2017? Wake up people because they hate you as well. The Elites and those who wanted to be just like them will soon be deleted. Life is not always fair but Karma is very fair. I love you all and hope you listen to the FACTs and stop going by how you feel.


----------



## crush (Sunday at 5:00 PM)

Looks like dude from Jan 6th has a bro in Brazil. You can't make this up anymore you guys. Espola grabs this kind of news and runs with it. Just wait until all the FACTS COME OUT ABOUT THIS AND THAT AND ALL THE CHEATING THAT TOOK PLACE. Most on here will be broken hearted to see how easy it was to pay people off to turn their cheek, close their eyes and ears and just STFU and just shut up and do as told or lose job, career, excellent credit score, loss of income or even a college scholarship. You were not allowed to play big time sports in our country if you said no to the jabs. Think about that tonight as you try and figure out what's going on in Brazil.


----------



## crush (Monday at 8:09 AM)

General Flynn was reinstated to Twitter on Jan 6th, 2023.* "Fauci Files" *are going to be released soon for all to see and read. With all the cardiac arrests, blood clots, Myocarditis, Bells Palsy, and high level young sports athletes dying just about everyday, this should give us more insight of Twitter and DR. F pushed the mask, 6 feet stay away, wash hands, take all jabs + all the boosters. If you said yes to their demands, you were able to keep your job, go to sporting events, cruises, bars and strip joints and dd gets a nice scholarship and can play soccer after HS in America. Remember free Cheese Burgers/Fries in New York and free lap dance in San Diego with proof of *C*ertificate* o*f* v*accine *Id*entification. This company also silenced the sitting United States President and the Armed Forces that he commands as the Commander in Chief. Crazy it was three years ago that Covid was talked about. The Winter Flu of 2019/2020 was insane and my plane from Seattle to OC was sick with the flu. I still remember getting yelled at by a man in bubble wrap at Home Depot because my dd had her mask off and so did I. I then yelled at my dd because this over weight and paranoid gentleman made a complete ass of himself after we look back at this nonsense and lies. What a joke and my best Thai place went OB as did many small mom and pop businesses. So sad and now we have to deal SADS! Then Covid 19 killed all those old people in Kirkland WA and that was the start of the panic button. Dad and Espola, Copa, Evil Goalie, Husker Du, Golden Gate, The Long Game, EOTL, tenacious, Surf Futbol and many others I can't remember stand tall today with their chest out and ego for all to see.


----------

